# Fome continua a atormentar mais de mil milhões



## belem (16 Out 2009 às 22:52)

> *Há mais de mil milhões de famintos*
> 2009-10-15
> 
> A fome afecta hoje 1,02 mil milhões de pessoas - quase um décimo da população mundial -, segundo relatório da FAO, agência da ONU para a Agricultura e a Alimentação, divulgado, ontem, em Roma.



http://jn.sapo.pt/PaginaInicial/Mundo/Interior.aspx?content_id=1390933

Há alguns pontos em que discordo com o Jacques Diouf.
O mundo actualmente produz o suficiente para alimentar mais de 2 vezes a população mundial.
Toneladas de alimentos ainda viáveis para alimentação vão para o lixo, todas as horas.
Penso que seria mais fácil, barato e eficaz distribuir alimentos para os casos mais graves e só depois então pensar em estratégias agrícolas mais produtivas. Aumentar a área arável à escala proposta, significa usar muito mais recursos naturais ( muitas vezes em locais onde eles já são naturalmente escassos)  e não ter recursos humanos suficientes e capazes de cultivar com sucesso todas as parcelas de terreno. Quando é  necessário o alimento urgente, porque há gente entre a vida e a morte, penso que não será muito viável apenas apostar em mais produção agrícola mas em soluções mais realistas a curto e médio prazo.
Só depois então entra em jogo, a independência económica e alimentar já a longo prazo.
Aqui a meu ver as soluções passam por uma agricultura sustentável, amiga do ambiente e bastante produtiva.


----------



## belem (9 Ago 2010 às 00:00)

http://noticias.bol.uol.com.br/inte...e-diz-feliz-em-ajudar-bilionarios-a-doar.jhtm

Assessor de Bill Gates está feliz em ajudar bilionários a doar


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Ago 2010 às 00:27)

belem disse:


> Aqui a meu ver as soluções passam por uma agricultura sustentável, amiga do ambiente e bastante produtiva.



Infelizmente esse cenário parece estar demasiado distante na medida em que a agricultura intensiva praticada em tantos países economicamente desenvolvidos e também os economicamente emergentes, para atingirem um patamar de exportações determinado pelos mercados como economicamente viável, os números suplantam a qualidade dos produtos, o que aliás é um problema já muito velho.

De momento não sei em que situação ficou o tema quente dos AGM's visto ter-se ponderado há uns anos atrás serem utilizados como resposta a programas de combate à fome em diversos países em situação mais urgente.
Claro que muitas vozes se levantaram na altura, mas pouco depois não se voltaram a ouvir e não creio que isso seja sinal de que tudo está bem nesse campo!

Uma agricultura mais amiga do ambiente, parece haver um pouco por todo o lado os defensores da qualidade, mas não garantem um preço de mercado aceitável para escoar os produtos o que leva a que muitos países subdesenvolvidos a optarem por valores de produto menos dispendiosos mas por vezes colocando em risco a saúde pública e que não se pense que nós portugueses estamos livres disso...


----------



## belem (9 Ago 2010 às 19:51)

joseoliveira disse:


> De momento não sei em que situação ficou o tema quente dos AGM's visto ter-se ponderado há uns anos atrás serem utilizados como resposta a programas de combate à fome em diversos países em situação mais urgente.
> Claro que muitas vozes se levantaram na altura, mas pouco depois não se voltaram a ouvir e não creio que isso seja sinal de que tudo está bem nesse campo!



Em algumas regiões do mundo utilizam-se OGM,  em outras nem por isso.





joseoliveira disse:


> Uma agricultura mais amiga do ambiente, parece haver um pouco por todo o lado os defensores da qualidade, mas não garantem um preço de mercado aceitável para escoar os produtos o que leva a que muitos países subdesenvolvidos a optarem por valores de produto menos dispendiosos mas por vezes colocando em risco a saúde pública e que não se pense que nós portugueses estamos livres disso...



Acho que não entendeste o queria dizer.
Esse tipo de agricultura ( que nem é assim tão abundante como isso, infelizmente), é uma medida de urgência tendo em conta o curto prazo para acabar com o problema da fome.
Não chega apenas distribuir alimentos para as situações mais urgentes, é importante também garantir que depois essas pessoas possam produzir o seu alimento, ter um futuro mais independente e autosuficiente senão torna-se um ciclo vicioso sem remédio e que é muito dispendioso para todos.
Como solução e adaptada às características locais ( aproveitando também a possibilidade de cultivar variedades silvestres locais alimentícias de alto teor nutritivo) penso que está um tipo de agricultura biológica, em que a climatologia local, por exemplo, é aproveitada ao máximo.
Em locais demasiado áridos, um sistema de rega simples assim como sementes adequadas a essas condições, poderiam ser fornecidos.
Existe um enorme potencial genético a nível de novidades agrícolas em muitos países desses, que crescem selvagens no campo e que poderiam ser aproveitadas a baixa custo de produção e respeitando o ambiente.
Depois então, com as necessidades básicas já resolvidas, já se pode pensar em exportação.
Aí os obstáculos já tomam outra dimensão, mas isso também já é uma questão fora do âmbito deste tópico.


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2010 às 20:08)

A baixa produção agrícola de muitos países aparece muitas vezes associada à posse da terra. E aqui nem sequer é necessário sair de Portugal. Ou porque as propriedades são muito pequenas e não existe rendimento possível ou porque são demasiado grandes e funcionam em monocultura aumentando o risco de prejuízo face à antecipação possível do preço do mercado na altura da colheita e face às pragas e doenças que se possam desenvolver em função das condições atmosféricas...

Fora da Europa, onde os preços são regulados, o jogo do mercado só permite o funcionamento de monoculturas de grande escala, o mercado natural dos OGM's. 



> Aumentar a área arável à escala proposta, significa usar muito mais recursos naturais (muitas vezes em locais onde eles já são naturalmente escassos)



Penso que isto devolve-nos novamente à posse da terra. Aumentar a área arável é perfeitamente possível e isso significa partilhar os recursos nomeadamente a água. 

Mas é curioso que a proposta actual da UE é precisamente a de reduzir a agricultura europeia aos solos rentáveis, maioritariamente no centro e norte da europa, eliminando a agricultura mediterrânica, introduzindo o mercado puro e acabando com a regulação e as ajudas à produção. Neste contexto os produtos certificados acabariam por desaparecer em favor do mercado rentável.


----------



## belem (9 Ago 2010 às 20:16)

Agreste disse:


> A baixa produção agrícola de muitos países aparece muitas vezes associada à posse da terra. E aqui nem sequer é necessário sair de Portugal. Ou porque as propriedades são muito pequenas e não existe rendimento possível ou porque são demasiado grandes e funcionam em monocultura aumentando o risco de prejuízo face à antecipação possível do preço do mercado na altura da colheita e face às pragas e doenças que se possam desenvolver em função das condições atmosféricas...
> 
> Fora da Europa, onde os preços são regulados, o jogo do mercado só permite o funcionamento de monoculturas de grande escala, o mercado natural dos OGM's.
> 
> ...



Claro que aumentar a área arável é possível, a questão é que a agricultura mundial já produz o suficiente para alimentar 2 vezes a população mundial.
Daí que penso que a prioridade não é aumentar a área arável ( que muitas vezes custa imensos recursos), mas aproveitar melhor o que é produzido.
Há muita comida que vai para o lixo e há armazéns com cereais a apodrecer...
Claro que estou a falar dos países mais afectados pela fome, em que a agricultura competitiva ainda é uma miragem.


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2010 às 21:03)

Agreste disse:


> A baixa produção agrícola de muitos países aparece muitas vezes associada à posse da terra. E aqui nem sequer é necessário sair de Portugal. Ou porque as propriedades são muito pequenas e não existe rendimento possível ou porque são demasiado grandes e funcionam em monocultura aumentando o risco de prejuízo face à antecipação possível do preço do mercado na altura da colheita e face às pragas e doenças que se possam desenvolver em função das condições atmosféricas...
> 
> Fora da Europa, onde os preços são regulados, o jogo do mercado só permite o funcionamento de monoculturas de grande escala, o mercado natural dos OGM's.
> 
> ...




Discordo radicalmente. O fim do absurdo sistema de subsídios na UE e EUA poderia tirar da fome centenas de milhões de pessoas nos países em desenvolvimento. É apenas uma forma de proteccionismo, e ainda tem a lata de falar nos pobres dos países subdesenvolvidos.



> *Hunger as an alibi*
> 
> The EU’s common agricultural policy (CAP) continues to distort global trade. Cheap competition from Europe is aggravating the poverty suffered by many farmers in developing countries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Agreste (9 Ago 2010 às 21:30)

A agricultura europeia é proteccionista e ainda bem. Cultiva o gosto pelos produtos de origem demarcada apoiando-os ao mesmo tempo que compensa a agro-indústria com preços de mercado acessíveis de modo a impedir as deslocalizações. Não aceita os transgénicos como evolução e tem o mais exigente sistema de controlo da qualidade dos produtos alimentares do mundo. O mundo rural europeu acabaria no exacto momento em que o mercado agrícola fosse livre tal como aconteceu com o acordo de comércio livre com a China.

A guerra pela posse da terra e de outros recursos naturais podem isso sim retirar muita gente da pobreza. Todos os países tem esquemas proteccionistas de produção e o proteccionismo como criação de vantagem económica não é nenhum segredo.


----------



## Vince (9 Ago 2010 às 23:02)

Os subsídios fazem exactamente o inverso do que os seus defensores dizem fazer. São os grandes proprietários que recebem cada vez mais os subsídios (basta olhar para as estatísticas), grandes proprietários que produzem geralmente monoculturas, muitas vezes em excesso a ponto de se ter que deitar fora (daí a necessidade de cotas) enquanto milhões morrem à fome pelo mundo. 
E OGM's certamente existem muito mais em países com agricultura intensiva e subsidiada do que nos países em desenvolvimento.

É apenas uma das centenas de contradições retóricas do pensamento ocidental dominante, falam muito nos pobres do mundo mas internamente defendem o proteccionismo. Tem pena dos pobrezinhos, emocionam-se com as imagens da fome, fazem uns festivais e uns donativos para aliviar consciências, mas não querem cá produtos chineses ou callcenters indianos, que nos tiram o emprego e dão cabo do nosso rico modo de vida. São contra a globalização como se a globalização não tirasse milhões da miséria na Ásia. São contra as deslocalizações das empresas como se por exemplo uma empresa alemã ou francesa que veio para Portugal não foi ela também uma deslocalização. Como em tudo o resto, trata-se apenas de defender o status-quo, criar fortalezas fechadas ao mundo, defender o modo de vida rico onde se chega ao cumulo de se subsidiar alimentos que são exportados para países pobres ou mesmo a subsidiar para não produzir. Tudo bem. Mas não falem dos pobres e que subsídios é que é bom, do papão do mercado, dos capitalistas, dos liberais e sei lá mais do quê. Hipocrisia. É simplesmente imoral muito do que é a PAC na Europa e os subsídios nos EUA. Se querem mesmo ajudar África por exemplo, acabem com os subsídios, a agricultura é a única coisa onde muitos países extremamente pobres podem ser competitivos.


----------



## duero (11 Ago 2010 às 18:19)

Vince disse:


> Os subsídios fazem exactamente o inverso do que os seus defensores dizem fazer. São os grandes proprietários que recebem cada vez mais os subsídios (basta olhar para as estatísticas), grandes proprietários que produzem geralmente monoculturas, muitas vezes em excesso a ponto de se ter que deitar fora (daí a necessidade de cotas) enquanto milhões morrem à fome pelo mundo.
> E OGM's certamente existem muito mais em países com agricultura intensiva e subsidiada do que nos países em desenvolvimento.
> 
> É apenas uma das centenas de contradições retóricas do pensamento ocidental dominante, falam muito nos pobres do mundo mas internamente defendem o proteccionismo. Tem pena dos pobrezinhos, emocionam-se com as imagens da fome, fazem uns festivais e uns donativos para aliviar consciências, mas não querem cá produtos chineses ou callcenters indianos, que nos tiram o emprego e dão cabo do nosso rico modo de vida. São contra a globalização como se a globalização não tirasse milhões da miséria na Ásia. São contra as deslocalizações das empresas como se por exemplo uma empresa alemã ou francesa que veio para Portugal não foi ela também uma deslocalização. Como em tudo o resto, trata-se apenas de defender o status-quo, criar fortalezas fechadas ao mundo, defender o modo de vida rico onde se chega ao cumulo de se subsidiar alimentos que são exportados para países pobres ou mesmo a subsidiar para não produzir. Tudo bem. Mas não falem dos pobres e que subsídios é que é bom, do papão do mercado, dos capitalistas, dos liberais e sei lá mais do quê. Hipocrisia. É simplesmente imoral muito do que é a PAC na Europa e os subsídios nos EUA. Se querem mesmo ajudar África por exemplo, acabem com os subsídios, a agricultura é a única coisa onde muitos países extremamente pobres podem ser competitivos.



Nao concordo en absoluto.

1. El hambre no es problema técnico sino político. Que naciones como Brasil o Argentina haya personas que pasen hambre es inmoral, vergonzoso y criminal. Brasil o Argentina pueden alimentar a millones de personas. Argentina con una población de 40 millones de personas, puede alimentar a 300 millones de personas utilizando solo su Pampa Húmeda.

2. Los culpables de ello son sus políticos, corruptos, ladrones y criminales. Nosotros no somos culpables. No creo que Portugal tenga culpa de la corrupción de Brasil ni nosotros de la corrupción en Argentina (200 años de independencia son suficientes).

3. La PAC no es buena, creo que debe cambiar, pero.......EL MEDIO RURAL ES MAS QUE ECONOMÍA. Es historia, es cultura, es origen, son muchas cosas. Con ese analisis parece que la culpa del hambre en el mundo la tiene el agricultor de nuestros países.

4. Soy proteccionista al completo. Si, lo soy. No quiero la globalizacion, ni para mi, ni para ellos. Debemos proteger nuestros productos. No me importan los chinos ni sus productos ni los de la India.

5. Europa ha vivido DOS GUERRAS MUNDIALES, Alemania fue destrozada en la Segunda Guerra Mundial, y salio adelante sin ayuda. 
Mismo JAPON sufrio DOS BOMBAS ATÓMICAS (Hiroshima y Nagasaki), todo el país destruido, millones de muertos y miles de bombas, Tokio destruido. 
30 AÑOS DESPUÉS DE LA SEGUNDA GUERRA MUNDIAL ALEMANIA Y JAPON ERAN POTENCIAS ECONÓMICAS.

6. Dentro del mal llamado Tercer Mundo, Sudamerica es lo mejor (mejor que Africa y Asia). Brasil o Argentina están por delante de países europeos del Este como Bulgaria o Rumanía. PERO ESOS PAISES NO TUVIERON GUERRAS MUNDIALES.

7. Gran parte de la producción agricola de esos países no compite con las nuestras, pues son producciones tropicales como bananas, ananas y frutas tropicales que Europa no produce.

El problema no es la PAC, ni es un problema técnico. 

ES UN PROBLEMA POLÍTICO Y ELLOS SON LOS RESPONSABLES.


----------



## duero (11 Ago 2010 às 18:34)

Vince disse:


> Os subsídios fazem exactamente o inverso do que os seus defensores dizem fazer. São os grandes proprietários que recebem cada vez mais os subsídios (basta olhar para as estatísticas), grandes proprietários que produzem geralmente monoculturas, muitas vezes em excesso a ponto de se ter que deitar fora (daí a necessidade de cotas) enquanto milhões morrem à fome pelo mundo.
> E OGM's certamente existem muito mais em países com agricultura intensiva e subsidiada do que nos países em desenvolvimento.
> 
> É apenas uma das centenas de contradições retóricas do pensamento ocidental dominante, falam muito nos pobres do mundo mas internamente defendem o proteccionismo. Tem pena dos pobrezinhos, emocionam-se com as imagens da fome, fazem uns festivais e uns donativos para aliviar consciências, mas não querem cá produtos chineses ou callcenters indianos, que nos tiram o emprego e dão cabo do nosso rico modo de vida. São contra a globalização como se a globalização não tirasse milhões da miséria na Ásia. São contra as deslocalizações das empresas como se por exemplo uma empresa alemã ou francesa que veio para Portugal não foi ela também uma deslocalização. Como em tudo o resto, trata-se apenas de defender o status-quo, criar fortalezas fechadas ao mundo, defender o modo de vida rico onde se chega ao cumulo de se subsidiar alimentos que são exportados para países pobres ou mesmo a subsidiar para não produzir. Tudo bem. Mas não falem dos pobres e que subsídios é que é bom, do papão do mercado, dos capitalistas, dos liberais e sei lá mais do quê. Hipocrisia. É simplesmente imoral muito do que é a PAC na Europa e os subsídios nos EUA. Se querem mesmo ajudar África por exemplo, acabem com os subsídios, a agricultura é a única coisa onde muitos países extremamente pobres podem ser competitivos.



Esqueciste dizer que os "pobrezinhos" indianos e chinos tenhen a BOMBA ATÓMICA, os maiores EJERCITOS DO MONDO, e o gasto da INDIA na área militar é moito superior ao gasto en sanidade o educaçao.

Agora se eles tenhen fome poden comer as bombas atómicas e os tanques e os submarinos e os avioes e tudas as bombas dos seus grandes ejercitos.

Eu nao gosto de ajudar a esos "pobrezinhos" paises. O único que eu gostaría de ajudar e COSTA RICA, eles nao tenhen ejercito, e por iso COSTA RICA, é o pais mais desenvolvido de Centroamerica. Mesmo COSTA RICA fica en nivel de pib/per capita e IDH (indice desarrollo humano) por cima de paises europeos como Rumania, Bulgaria, Ucrania, Bielorrusia, Macedonia, etc... 
COSTA RICA FICA MESMO AO NIVEL DE CROACIA.

SE OS CHINOS, OS INDIANOS OU OUTROS "POBREZINHOS" TENHEN FOME QUE COMAN OS AVIOES MILITARES, OS BARCOS MILITARES, AS BOMBAS TUDAS, DOS SEUS EJERCITOS.

EU ESTOU FARTO DE "POBREZINHOS" QUE NAO TENHEN PARA COMER MAIS TENHEN GRANDES EJERCITOS E BOMBAS ATÓMICAS.

Agora o Pakistao ten urgencia alimentaria, sanitaria e outras coisas por as inundaçoes, moitas personas morreram e moitas casas destruidas. Eu nao ajudaria nada, nada. PAKISTAO MESMO TEN A BOMBA ATÓMICA, UN EJERCITO GRANDISIMO E O GASTO DO PIB ARMAMENTISTICO E SUPERIOR AO GASTO EN EDUCAÇAO, SANIDADE E INFRAESTRUCTURAS.

EU AJUDARIA SE FOSE COSTA RICA, MAIS POR PAKISTAO, CON BOMBA ATÓMICA E MODERNOS AVIOES, E TAO GRANDE EJERCITO NAO TEHNHO PENA NENHUMA.


----------



## irpsit (12 Ago 2010 às 19:43)

Concordo inteiramente.
Transfira-se todos os grandes lucros dos exércitos, bancos e corporações para o bem comum do povo.



duero disse:


> Esqueciste dizer que os "pobrezinhos" indianos e chinos tenhen a BOMBA ATÓMICA, os maiores EJERCITOS DO MONDO, e o gasto da INDIA na área militar é moito superior ao gasto en sanidade o educaçao.
> 
> Agora se eles tenhen fome poden comer as bombas atómicas e os tanques e os submarinos e os avioes e tudas as bombas dos seus grandes ejercitos.
> 
> ...


----------



## belem (12 Ago 2010 às 20:22)

Também estou completamente de acordo com o Duero.
Mas atenção que muitos pobres da Índia não têm qualquer culpa da situação em que estão.
Mesmo que o Estado indiano gaste dinheiro com bombas e exércitos, isso não significa que se deva abandonar a situação da pobreza neste país.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Ago 2010 às 12:42)

*Crise agricola mundial: cereais vão faltar este ano*



> As projeções do Departamento de Agricultura americano apontam para um 'buraco' de mais de 32 milhões de toneladas métricas à escala mundial na campanha de 2010 e 2011 que vão faltar para consumir. Ao contrário da campanha anterior, em que houve excedente.
> 
> O consumo de cereais no mundo vai crescer em mais de 45 milhões de toneladas métricas, mas a produção vai diminuir nesta campanha 2010 e 2011 em 13,7 milhões, segundo dados ontem divulgados pelo World Agricultural Supply and Demand Estimates (WASDE) do Departamento de Agricultura (equivalente a Ministério) do governo dos Estados Unidos.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (13 Ago 2010 às 12:52)

As populações pobres desses grandes países não tem culpa das opções politico-militares dos seus líderes. E já nem falo de quem vende armas a esses países, muitas vezes de procedência ocidental. 

De qualquer forma proteccionismo e isolamento só incentiva conflitos, enquanto abertura e globalização tendem a diminui-los.  As nações tendem a dar-se melhor quando falam, negoceiam e efectuam trocas comerciais umas com as outras. Foi assim com a própria Europa.


----------



## belem (13 Ago 2010 às 12:55)

Vince disse:


> As populações pobres desses grandes países não tem culpa das opções politico-militares dos seus líderes. E já nem falo de quem vende armas a esses países, muitas vezes de procedência ocidental.
> 
> De qualquer forma proteccionismo e isolamento só incentiva conflitos, enquanto abertura e globalização tendem a diminui-los.  As nações tendem a dar-se melhor quando falam, negoceiam e efectuam trocas comerciais umas com as outras. Foi assim com a própria Europa.



Depois de editar a minha mensagem, vi agora a tua opinião, com a qual também concordo.


----------



## duero (13 Ago 2010 às 18:34)

Vince disse:


> As populações pobres desses grandes países não tem culpa das opções politico-militares dos seus líderes. E já nem falo de quem vende armas a esses países, muitas vezes de procedência ocidental.
> 
> De qualquer forma proteccionismo e isolamento só incentiva conflitos, enquanto abertura e globalização tendem a diminui-los.  As nações tendem a dar-se melhor quando falam, negoceiam e efectuam trocas comerciais umas com as outras. Foi assim com a própria Europa.



No concuerdo.

Pienso que si tienen culpa, no 100%, pero si tienen. 

Empezando por su "cultura".


¿POR QUÉ EUROPA TIENE DESARROLLO?

SUERTE?
SITUACIÓN?
CLIMA?

NO.

POR NUESTRA CULTURA.

Nuestro nivel de vida, mejor o peor, se lo debemos a las revoluciones, Cronwell en Gran Bretaña, La revolución francesa, la ilustración, las revoluciones del S.XIX, los movimientos políticos diversos, sindicalismo, sufragismo, libertad de imprenta, de expresión, reunión, etc....

Todo ello costo grandes esfuerzos y mucha sangre, y todo ello se basa en EL ESPÍRITU CRÍTICO DE NUESTRA CULTURA ya desde los tiempos de los griegos, y los romanos. Ni Roma, ni Atenas fueron grandes tiranías, ni siquiera los grandes emperadores romanos tenían poder ilimitado, salvo excepciones muy concretas.
Ni la Edad Media era de reyes absolutos, existían cortes ya en esa época.

Las "culturas" de esos países son peores, yo no creo en el relativismo cultural.

ASIA: "cultura" tiránica donde el emperador es Dios, la revolución china fue copia de la revolución sovietica.

INDIA: la cultura de las "castas", innamovible, jerarquizada, los de las castas inferiores nunca se han revelado.

ISLAM: mejor no hablar. Lo peor de todo, todos pobres pero los jefes viven muy bien, gracias al control religioso-político.

IBEROAMERICA: cultura occidental, aunque existieron dictaduras no fueron tan fuertes como en otros lugares. Una característica de esta región son LAS GUERRILLAS, en los años 80s casi todos los países tenían grupos guerrilleros, y gran oposición a las dictaduras.
Las dictaduras de Argentina, Brasil o Chile no pueden compararse a las teocraciás islamicas o de la india o africa.
Los dictadores latinoamericanos nunca se creyeron que fueran la palabra de Dios, y en el fondo de su pensamiento, los dictadores sabían que su poder era ilegitimo.

El hecho de que Iberoamerica tenga una cultura occidental, hace que:

Sea la región mas rica dentro del tercer mundo.
Existan países mas desarrollados que muchos de Europa del Este (el Cono Sur de Sudamerica o Costa Rica).
Hoy sean todas democracias.
Existan fuertes movimientos sociales, que no existen en la india, china o países islamicos.
Muchos de esos paises son casi primer mundo: Uruguay, Costa Rica, Chile, etc....

El mayor problema es la CORRUPCIÓN, pero eso existe mas o menos en todo el mundo.


Los pobres de esos paises, como india, o pakistan o otros, tienen mucha culpa. Nosotros debemos mucho a los pobres de Francia que tomaron la Bastilla y protagonizaron la Revolución francesa.

Los pobres de esos países (a excepción de Iberoamérica) ni siquiera se atreven a pensar lo contrario a los jefes.

Yo si fuera de la última casta de la india, preferiria luchar a vivir asi.


Si nosotros no hubieramos expulsado al islam de la península seríamos como esos países, brutos incapaces de criticar cualquier cosa. Seríamos fanaticos que harian todo lo que ordenara el tirano, y ademas estariamos felices de ello.


----------



## duero (13 Ago 2010 às 18:45)

belem disse:


> Também estou completamente de acordo com o Duero.
> Mas atenção que muitos pobres da Índia não têm qualquer culpa da situação em que estão.
> Mesmo que o Estado indiano gaste dinheiro com bombas e exércitos, isso não significa que se deva abandonar a situação da pobreza neste país.



Si, los pobres de Francia en el S.XVIII no tenían culpa de la situación en que estaban, pero decidieron LUCHAR y hacer una revolución y costó mucha sangre.

Nada es gratis.

Los pobres de la india, de las últimas castas están peor que los franceses de hace 200 años, pero los pobres de la india prefieren vivir así a luchar. 
Europa ha vivido muchas revoluciones, Iberoamerica también, pero esas "culturas" ni lo imaginan. 

NO TIENEN ESPÍRITU CRÍTICO. 

Si no están dispuestos a morir por una revolución y luchar, entonces en parte si son culpables de su situación.


----------



## duero (13 Ago 2010 às 19:00)

Vince disse:


> As populações pobres desses grandes países não tem culpa das opções politico-militares dos seus líderes. E já nem falo de quem vende armas a esses países, muitas vezes de procedência ocidental.
> 
> De qualquer forma proteccionismo e isolamento só incentiva conflitos, enquanto abertura e globalização tendem a diminui-los.  As nações tendem a dar-se melhor quando falam, negoceiam e efectuam trocas comerciais umas com as outras. Foi assim com a própria Europa.



No siempre se puede hablar, comerciar o negociar.

El ejemplo de Europa no es válido.

Europa tiene muchas culturas diferentes, pero también una parte de la cultura es común, y esa parte viene por LA FILOSOFIA Y EL PENSAMIENTO DE LOS GRIEGOS, y EL IMPERIO ROMANO:

PLATÓN, ARISTOTELES, ANAXIMEDES, HERODOTO, TACITO, CARLOMAGNO, BACH, VIVALDI, MOZART, SHAKESPEARE, CAMOES, MAQUIAVELO, KAFKA, CERVANTES, VAN GOGH, TIZIANO, RUBENS, MANET, GOYA, LE COBUSIER, ALVAR AALTO, GAUDÍ, ETC...

TODOS LOS PAISES GUSTAN DE TENER EN SUS MUSEOS OBRAS DE PINTORES DE OTROS PAISES EUROPEOS, TODOS LOS MUSEOS DE EUROPA GUSTAN DE TENER OBRAS DE TODOS LOS MAESTROS EUROPEOS.

TODAS LAS BIBLIOTECAS DE EUROPA TIENEN OBRAS DE LOS GRANDES ESCRITORES DE TODOS LOS PAISES.

EN TODA EUROPA HAY CONCIERTOS DE VIVALDI, SCHOPEN, O MOZART.

En la Segunda Guerra Mundial los rusos seguían escuchando a Mozart o Mahler, aunque lucharan contra los alemanes.

Hitler leia a Shakespeare cuando bombardeaba Londrés.

Cuando Mussolini invadió Grecia ya conocía a los filosofos griegos.

Tenemos muchas cosas en común y eso permitió hablar, comerciar y negociar.

Eso tambien sucede con IBEROAMÉRICA, pero no sucede con la india, china, bangladesh y por supuesto no con el islam.

BASTA VER LA DISTANCIA GEOGRAFICA ENTRE PORTUGAL Y BRASIL Y ENTRE PORTUGAL Y MARRUECOS. 
NO OBSTANTE LA DISTANCIA CULTURAL ENTRE PORTUGAL Y BRASIL ES MUY PEQUEÑA, LA DISTANCIA CULTURAL ENTRE PORTUGAL Y MARRUECOS ES INMENSA.

Se puede hablar con algunos, con otros nunca, pues la distancia cultural y de pensamiento lo impide por completo.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Ago 2010 às 19:34)

*Humanidade passa a "viver a crédito" a partir de sexta*



> Os habitantes da terra esgotarão a 21 de Agosto os recursos naturais que o planeta lhes proporciona anualmente, pelo que a partir daquela data já passarão a consumir e a viver dos créditos respeitantes ao próximo ano.
> 
> O alerta foi deixado hoje pela organização não-governamental Global Footprint Network (GFN), que anualmente calcula o dia em que o consumo da humanidade esgota os recursos naturais que o planeta é capaz de fornecer cada ano.
> 
> ...


----------



## duero (16 Ago 2010 às 20:04)

_Para inverter esta tendência, sustenta, é preciso que "a população mundial comece a declinar", uma necessidade que já está a ser percebida entre os demógrafos e ambientalistas, também no seio das Nações Unidas._

Os únicos que declinamos somos os europeos, tanto do Oeste como do Este (Bulgaria o Ucrania ten tasas de decricimiento moito fortes). 

Alemanha ja ha tempo que declina, mesmo Escandinavia, tuda Europa.

Eu nao vejo que os outros declinen.


----------



## duero (16 Ago 2010 às 20:20)

A fome de Irlanda do S.XIX fizera que a poboaçao irlandesa de 5 milhores pasara a menos de 3 milhoes en una década (mais de 1 milhao de mortos de fome).

O HOLODOMOR DE 1932-33 MATO A 4 MILHOES DE UCRANIANOS DE FOME.

Cando ha fome a poboaçao declina de manera natural, nao é preciso política nenhuma. 
Asi acontecera na Irlanda do S.XIX e na Ucrania de 1932-33.

Nao é posivel o aumento da poboaçao e a fome. Eso nao e posivel.

Se a poboaçao crece nao ha tanta fome como dizen.


----------



## belem (17 Ago 2010 às 13:45)

Uma política de regulação da natalidade bem aplicada( com incentivos a quem a cumprir) pode provocar um decrescimento da população, sem provocar sofrimentos desnecessários.
E hoje em dia a população globalmente pode até estar a crescer, mas a fome em certas regiões continua a matar e até mais que todas as guerras juntas.
Até em certos países em que a população tem elevadas taxas de natalidade ( e também elevadas taxas de mortalidade infantil e pouca esperança média de vida) existe muita fome.


----------



## duero (17 Ago 2010 às 14:03)

belem disse:


> Uma política de regulação da natalidade bem aplicada( com incentivos a quem a cumprir) pode provocar um decrescimento da população, sem provocar sofrimentos desnecessários.
> E hoje em dia a população globalmente pode até estar a crescer, mas a fome em certas regiões continua a matar e até mais que todas as guerras juntas.
> Até em certos países em que a população tem elevadas taxas de natalidade ( e também elevadas taxas de mortalidade infantil e pouca esperança média de vida) existe muita fome.




Até em certos países em que a população tem elevadas taxas de natalidade ( e também elevadas taxas de mortalidade infantil e pouca esperança média de vida) existe muita fome.

No, no creo nada de eso. Existe necesidad, pero no existe hambre. Eso es imposible.
Hambre, verdadera hambre, es imposible que exista en un lugar donde crece la población. Imposible.

De 1840 a 1850 DOS MILLONES DE IRLANDESES MURIERON DE HAMBRE, 25% de la población irlandesa.

En 1783 la erupción del volcán Laki en ISLANDIA provoco que mas de la mitad de todos los animales murieran y el hambre mató al 25% de la población islandesa. Aún hoy al hecho se conoce como  "Las Penurias en la Niebla" 

1932-33: 4 millones de UCRANIANOS MURIERON DE HAMBRE. "HOLODOMOR".

Esa es la verdadera hambre, verdadera hambre es eso, si hay crecimiento de población no es posible que haya hambre, habrá necesidad mas no verdadera hambre.


----------



## belem (17 Ago 2010 às 14:10)

duero disse:


> Até em certos países em que a população tem elevadas taxas de natalidade ( e também elevadas taxas de mortalidade infantil e pouca esperança média de vida) existe muita fome.
> 
> No, no creo nada de eso. Existe necesidad, pero no existe hambre. Eso es imposible.
> Hambre, verdadera hambre, es imposible que exista en un lugar donde crece la población. Imposible.
> ...




Atenção que eu não falei em crescimento da população associado à fome.
Em África existem muitos países  em que a população tem elevadas taxas de natalidade ( MAS também elevadas taxas de MORTALIDADE infantil e pouca esperança média de vida) onde existe  fome.
Fome não é apenas estar a morrer de fome é ter carências alimentares graves que influenciam a normal rotina diária das pessoas. E aqui está a maior percentagem de população que sofre com a fome.
Várias doenças também estão associadas à fome, aumentando ainda mais este número.


----------



## duero (17 Ago 2010 às 22:51)

Entao é problema conceptual, eu a iso nao chamo fome, chamo necesidade, mais nao fome.

Sim, existe necesidade, nao ha duvida, mais fome fome verdadeira acho que nao. 
A fome verdadeira para min é a "hambruna irlandesa" que aconteceu por doençás nos cultivos da patata, e nao havia patatas nenhuma, e mais de 1 milhao de irlandeses nao tinhan que comer, nada e morreran, e 2 milhoes foran aos Estados Unidos (KENNEDY ERA FILHO DA FOME IRLANDESA, por iso ele foi o unico presidente dos Estados Unidos nao anglosaxon, embora Ibama é por parte de mae, o único presidente nao protestante, ele era católica, e o único presidente que nao tinha sangue británica, embora Obama ten).

Fome verdadeira é o que aconteceu en UCRANIA onde o governo de STALIN fizera "pedagogías" onde dizer que "O CANIBALISMO É DELITO" ou "É DELITO COMER AS PESSOAS" ou " É PROHIBIDO COMER AOS PROPIOS FILHOS".

Tudo eso acontecera no HOLODOMOR, é ainda hoje, eles lembran o ano de 1932-33 como o peor da historia de Ucrania. Hoje é delito en Ucrania o "negacionismo" do Holodomor.

Eso para mi é fome verdadeira, o outro é NECESIDADE. 

Eu penso que nao entendemos mesma coisa por fome, verdadeira fome, mais é un "problema" de conceptos, temos conceptos diferentes.

Mesmo eu penso que na península fome verdadeira nao acontecera nunca, mesmo en España que en Portugal. Necesidade si, mais nao fome, afortunadamente aqui nunca acontecera as coisas de Irlanda o Ucrania o Islandia.
Históricamente morrer de fome só acontecera nas guerras contra os romanos, cando eles sitiaran una cidade, mais acredito que nunca mais, e sao casos excepcionais.

Afortunadamente para nós con tudo que somos (as naçoes menos desenvolvidas da Europa Occidental) fome verdadeira nunca acontecera, como aconteceu en outras naçóes de Europa, mesmo en naçoes escandinavas na Edade Media.

Sim necesidade, nao ha duvida de eso.


----------



## belem (17 Ago 2010 às 23:08)

duero disse:


> Entao é problema conceptual, eu a iso nao chamo fome, chamo necesidade, mais nao fome.
> 
> Sim, existe necesidade, nao ha duvida, mais fome fome verdadeira acho que nao.
> A fome verdadeira para min é a "hambruna irlandesa" que aconteceu por doençás nos cultivos da patata, e nao havia patatas nenhuma, e mais de 1 milhao de irlandeses nao tinhan que comer, nada e morreran, e 2 milhoes foran aos Estados Unidos (KENNEDY ERA FILHO DA FOME IRLANDESA, por iso ele foi o unico presidente dos Estados Unidos nao anglosaxon, embora Ibama é por parte de mae, o único presidente nao protestante, ele era católica, e o único presidente que nao tinha sangue británica, embora Obama ten).
> ...



Da Europa não digo nada.
Eu estava a falar antes de alguns países africanos.
Para que se tenha noção da REALIDADE, morrem em média dezenas de milhares de pessoas TODOS os dias devido à FOME, por todo o mundo.
Chamem isso de necessidade alimentar, subnutrição, o que quiserem...


----------



## duero (17 Ago 2010 às 23:34)

Acho que nao é así, eu conhezo un pouco Sul america, o cono Sul, e o Suleste do Brasil,  e fome fome nao vi.
Vi moita necesidade, mais fome fome nao, embora mesmo no Brasil eu vi moitas persoas con sobrepeso, mesmo en Uruguay e Argentina e Chile, bem é certo que é o melhor por lá, mais como eu digo fome nao vi.

Na africa nao sei, pode ser, en algunas naçóes, mais africa nem é tudo asi, como na Europa ha moitas diferencias entre os paises, mesmo Angola, naçáo moito "perto" a Portugal, acredito que nao ha fome, pois nunca huvera, ou mesmo na sudafrica acredito que nao ha fome, pois nao ten logica nenhuma que eles fizeram un Mundial si eles tenhen fome. 

Mais tudo pode ser.

Una coisa mais.

Tambén estou farto de outra coisa......CANTO MAIS POBRE UNA NAÇAO MAIS SOBREPESO TEN O GOVERNANTE E MELHOR É ONDE MORA.

Ainda lembro o ministro británico JOHN MAYOR, ou SARKOZY, ou o "noso" ZAPATERO, ou mesmo SOCRATES, tudos eles ten un poco de cara de fome.

E comparo con CHAVEZ, ou o africano MUGABE, ou O REI DE MARRUECOS, nenhum de eles ten cara nem corpo de fome.

Comparar o DOWNING STREET onde mora o primeiro ministro britanico con CALQUEIRA DOS 12 PALACIOS DO REI DE MARRUECOS.

Mesmo os britanicos deverian tener vergonha que o primeiro ministro more en una casa peor que calqueira trabalhador. 
Acho que a peor casa de tudos os gobernos é o DOWNING STREET, eu estive na entrada da rua, e ainda pense que os britanicos gostan que os gobernantes fiquen incómodos.


----------



## belem (17 Ago 2010 às 23:40)

duero disse:


> Acho que nao é así, eu conhezo un pouco Sul america, o cono Sul, e o Suleste do Brasil,  e fome fome nao vi.
> Vi moita necesidade, mais fome fome nao, embora mesmo no Brasil eu vi moitas persoas con sobrepeso, mesmo en Uruguay e Argentina e Chile, bem é certo que é o melhor por lá, mais como eu digo fome nao vi.
> 
> Na africa nao sei, pode ser, en algunas naçóes, mais africa nem é tudo asi, como na Europa ha moitas diferencias entre os paises, mesmo Angola, naçáo moito "perto" a Portugal, acredito que nao ha fome, pois nunca huvera, ou mesmo na sudafrica acredito que nao ha fome, pois nao ten logica nenhuma que eles fizeram un Mundial si eles tenhen fome.
> ...



Não estava a dar exemplos específicos de certos países, falei por um todo.
Claro que há países com menos fome que outros, mas isso não está e nem nunca esteve em causa.
Os números da fome são assustadores e já estamos em 2010, esperava-se no mínimo uma melhoria substancial que afinal ainda não aconteceu.
As metas preparadas há uns anos para 2010 não foram cumpridas.


----------



## duero (18 Ago 2010 às 00:01)

belem disse:


> Não estava a dar exemplos específicos de certos países, falei por um todo.
> Claro que há países com menos fome que outros, mas isso não está e nem nunca esteve em causa.
> Os números da fome são assustadores e já estamos em 2010, esperava-se no mínimo uma melhoria substancial que afinal ainda não aconteceu.
> As metas preparadas há uns anos para 2010 não foram cumpridas.



Os "objetivos del milenio" sempre pensei que fora un poco "palhasada", sim, pois, nao sao moito serios.
Cando ha un problema a primeira coisa a fazer e perguntar ¿CUAL É A CAUSA?

Se una pesoa ten doença o doctor precisa de procurar a causa, e despois combatir os sintomas.

Nos "objetivos del milenio" eles vieran os sintomas, mais ninguen pergunto por as causas.

Se una naçao é gobernada por os MUGABE ou OS REIS DE MARRUECOS o sentido común, a lógica, tudo, dize que esa naçao tera fome, e pesoas con necesidade, e pesoas con doenças. 

POR OTRA PARTE.......NAO ESQUECER UNA COISA, HA NAÇOES QUE SI CUMPLIERAN OS OBJETIVOS, E MELHORARAN MOITO.

O melhor exemplo é CHILE, ha 40 anos moitas crianças con fortes necesidades e subalimentaçao, hoje o problema dos meninos é O SOBREPESO.

A esperanza de vida e mesma que a Europa Occidental, e a mortalidade infantil e inferior a moitas naçoes do Este europeo.

Practicamente o agua potavel cubre o 100% da poboaçao, mesmo a electricidade, mesmo os servicios sanitarios básicos, e eles esperan que para o 2015-2016 fiquen tao desenvolvidos como Portugal.

O crecimiento dende o 1985 ata 2000 foi de media un 6%, e na década do 2000 ata hoje foi de un 4%, con anos de mais de 10%


----------



## belem (18 Ago 2010 às 13:10)

duero disse:


> Os "objetivos del milenio" sempre pensei que fora un poco "palhasada", sim, pois, nao sao moito serios.
> Cando ha un problema a primeira coisa a fazer e perguntar ¿CUAL É A CAUSA?
> 
> Se una pesoa ten doença o doctor precisa de procurar a causa, e despois combatir os sintomas.
> ...



Sim e não foi só o Chile, assim como alguns países do Sudeste Asiático.
Claro  que uma das razões pelas quais isto não melhora é devido à POLÍTICA que governa os países.
E claro que isso é considerado, pois não vejo outra razão, para haver comida para alimentar 2 vezes ou mais toda a população mundial e haver ainda tanta fome.
Mas o facto é que tendo em conta os objectivos traçados, muito pouco foi conseguido.


----------



## duero (18 Ago 2010 às 15:07)

belem disse:


> Sim e não foi só o Chile, assim como alguns países do Sudeste Asiático.
> Claro  que uma das razões pelas quais isto não melhora é devido à POLÍTICA que governa os países.
> E claro que isso é considerado, pois não vejo outra razão, para haver comida para alimentar 2 vezes ou mais toda a população mundial e haver ainda tanta fome.
> Mas o facto é que tendo em conta os objectivos traçados, muito pouco foi conseguido.



Sim e nao. Acho tambén é cuestiao cultural como ja dizera.

Corea do Sul ha 40 anos era una naçao mais pobre e con mais fome que Bostwana e que tudo o Norte da Africa. Mesmo Corea era moito moito moito pobre, ficaba tras quasi tuda a Sul América, e ficaba tras moitos territorios africanos.

Hoje Corea do Sul e una naçáo desenvolvida, no 2008 ficaba na mesma altura que Grecia, e acredito que hoje nao fica moito lonje de España, se nao ultrapasou a meu país.

Taiwan hoje mesmo é altura de Portugal, e China nos últimos 20 anos ultrapasara a practicamente tudo o mondo islamico.

O desenvolvimento de esas naçoes de orientais é surprendente, eles ficaban ha 50 anos tras practicamente tuda Sulamerica. O japao sufreu dous bombas atómicas, mais 20 anos despois eles ficaban como 2ª potencia económica mundial.

Mais tambén temos outros exemplos do contrario:

ARGENTINA: sempre fora a Gran Esperanza, a naçao mais "europea" do continente americano, sempre fora  "LA GRAN PROMESA". Ate 1950 ficaba acima de Austria, ate 1960 ficaba acima de mitade de Europa Occidental. 

Ate 1971 ficaba acima de Italia.
Ate 1975 ficaba acima de España.
Ate 1978 ficaba acima de Grecia
Ate 1985 ficaba acima de Portugal
Ate 1986 ficaba acima de Irlanda.
Ate 1990 ficaba acima de Corea do Sul.

É un exemplo extraño que nao podemos dizer que fose causa cultural pois Argentina é una naçao "europea", ainda mais, una naçao moito "europea".

¿Que acontecera para que una naçáo grandes, con recursos, con boa agricultura, con 80 milhoes de vacas, o "granero del mundo", con poboaçao con gran cultura, e poboaçao europea ficara así?

CORRUPÇAO, ACHO IMPOSIVEL LEVAR A RUINA A ARGENTINA, TENHES QUE FAZER BOA ROUBALHEIRA DE DINHEIRO PARA ESO.

OUTRA NAÇAO

VENEZUELA.

Vose conhecia que VENEZUELA no 1973 ficaba con PIB/per capita, e nivel de desenvolvimento sobre NORUEGA (capital OSLO)?

Ata 1970 miles de pesoas de Italia, Portugal e España foran lá, e eles ganhavan 10 vezes mais dinheiro que aquí.


ACHO QUE A CAUSA DE TUDO É POLÍTICA. Se esa causa esta a continuar nao ha metas nenhuma. O principal é combatir a causa nao os sintomas.

Con CHAVEZ, MUGABE, KIM IL JONG de Corea do Norte, o Rei de marruecos, nao ha metas nenhuma. É tudo quimera. 
A fome e a necesidade estao a continuar.


----------



## duero (18 Ago 2010 às 15:32)

En cuanto a africa, eu penso que nao fizerase boa descolonizaçao. Nao era o momento.

Mais esto nao digolo eu, nao.
Temos que fazer caso as pesoas que conhecen pois nao tudas as opinoes sao igual de validas.

Cando estamos a falar de futebol a opiniao mais valida é de CR7 ou Scolari.
Cando estamos a falar de relatividade a opiniao mais valida é de Einstein.
Cando estamos a falar de energía nuclear a opinao mais valida e a opinao do físico nuclear.
Cando estamos a falar de metereología a opiniao mais valida pode ser a opiniao das pesoas de este foro.

Acho entao que a opiniao mais valida en estos asuntos político-económicos e de situaçao de africa, deve ser de una pesoa que conheza a política, a economia e a situaçao de africa.

Eu nao conhezo moito de tudo eso, nao conhezo nada de política, conhezo mais pouco de economía, e nao conhezo a situaçao de africa, pois nunca lí estive.

Entao eu devo procurar a opiniao de pesoas que conhezan a política, a economía e a africa.

Eu se que agora é "políticamente incorrecto", mais vou deixar aquí un pouco de una entrevista que a revista argentina EXTRA fizeran en 1968 a una pesoa que conhezia a política, a economía e a situaçao de africa.  Una pesoa que os portugueses conhecen moito ben: *Antonio Oliveira Salazar.*

REVISTA EXTRA - AÑO IV - Nº 35 - JUNIO 1968
40 AÑOS EN EL PODER
Entrevista a António de Oliveira Salazar


*Extra: *Otra cosa que molesta "AL MUNDO" es que Portugal insista en mantener la autoridad sobre Angola, Mozambique, Macao...

*Oliveira Salazar: *¿Al mundo? No. A los intereses del EXTRAÑO MUNDO... Angola, Mozambique, Guinea, Macao, son provincias portuguesas, de notable identificación. De estupenda convivencia. La mala información norteamericana lleva a confundir las cosas. Es raro que un país que no logra que el seno de su sociedad pueda integrarse pretos y blancos, intenten en el Africa que los pretos se autogobiernen, en una actitud que llamó demagógica e irresponsable. Piden la libertad fuera de sus límites, pero tiene problemas raciales insolubles dentro de sus fronteras. Y no sé realmente si un día no nos levantamos y estamos ante una guerra civil en EEUU.

*Extra:* ¿Sostiene usted entonces que los países del Africa no se pueden autogobernar?

*Oliveira Salazar:* Así es...

*Extra:* Pero, ¿cuándo podrán?

*Oliveira Salazar:* Es un problema de siglos. Dentro de 300 a 500 años... Mientras tanto tendrán que ir participando del proceso... Llámelo a eso neocolonialismo o como quiera, si la palabra está agotada...

*Extra:* ¿Y mientras tanto cuánto tiempo más podrá Portugal soportar la guerra terrorista...?

*Oliveira Salazar:* Indefinidamente. Es apenas en la frontera y son mercenarios. Nos cuesta 6 millones de contos que salen íntegramente del presupuesto natural... de mayores ingresos...

*Extra:* Pero la juventud que tiene que ir allí se queja...

*Oliveira Salazar:* Extraño. Porque una estadística prueba que se afirma el sentimiento nacional. Y que el 40% de los que retornan a Portugal tras cumplir la exigencia militar, vuelven a instalarse en Luanda, o en Mozambique... Conocen el país integralmente y aprenden a amarlo... Porque defenderlo es amarlo...


En la entrevista también hablaba del minifundio portugués y el camino que Portugal debía seguir.


DEBO ACLARAR UNA COSA

No entro en consideraciones políticas, no pretendo entrar en debate sobre Salazar, no defiendo ni ataco su persona, no tiene sentido eso ahora. 
*No me interesa la política.*

Salazar me interesa como figura histórica, sin valoración ninguna, como De Gaulle, Stalin, Mao, Lenin, Hitler, Mussolini, Churchill o Franco.

Yo no defiendo ni ataco a ninguno, no entro en debates políticos, solo me interesan desde el punto de vista histórico.

Creo que debía aclararlo.


----------



## belem (18 Ago 2010 às 19:43)

duero disse:


> Sim e nao. Acho tambén é cuestiao cultural como ja dizera.
> 
> Corea do Sul ha 40 anos era una naçao mais pobre e con mais fome que Bostwana e que tudo o Norte da Africa. Mesmo Corea era moito moito moito pobre, ficaba tras quasi tuda a Sul América, e ficaba tras moitos territorios africanos.
> 
> ...



Duero, como já referi, a política é a principal causa deste problema da fome.
Tanto à escala nacional ( do país afectado), como internacional.
Há muito dinheiro gasto para armamento e pouco para bens essenciais, por exemplo...
Parece-me óbvio que um dos objectivos colocados para resolver este problema, seria uma cooperação com o governo dos países mais afectados, mas isto foi e tem sido um fiasco, para muitos casos...


----------



## duero (18 Ago 2010 às 21:31)

belem disse:


> Duero, como já referi, a política é a principal causa deste problema da fome.
> Tanto à escala nacional ( do país afectado), como internacional.
> Há muito dinheiro gasto para armamento e pouco para bens essenciais, por exemplo...
> Parece-me óbvio que um dos objectivos colocados para resolver este problema, seria uma cooperação com o governo dos países mais afectados, mas isto foi e tem sido um fiasco, para muitos casos...



Sim, mesmo asi é. A cooperaçao pode ser posivel con gobernos como os de Costa Rica, onde nao ha ejercito, e eles gastan moito en sanidad e educaçao, mais nao con os gobernos de moitos paises africanos, e ainda menos con os tiranos do mondo islámico.

A final de contas pode ser que Salazar estivera certo.


----------



## belem (5 Set 2010 às 22:40)

Parece-me que quando morre tanta gente à fome ( e a colaboração dos respectivos governos ( ou governos fantasma) não existe) essas pessoas devem ser ajudadas na mesma, com os meios possíveis.


----------



## duero (7 Set 2010 às 20:36)

PERDON, PERO EQUIVOQUE EL BOTON Y PULSE SUBMETER SEN PROPOSITO.

PAKISTAN.

FOME
DOENÇAS
CRIANZAS CON GRANDES NECESIDADES
MILHOES DE PESOAS SEN CASAS JA ANTES DAS CHUIVAS
MILHOES DE PESOAS QUE PERDERAM TUDO CON AS CHUIVAS
AUSENCIA DE HOSPITALES
AUSENCIA DE ESCUELAS
MOITAS ÁREAS SEN ELECTRICIDADE.
MAIORIA DA POBOAÇAO MORA EN CASAS MOITO PEOR QUE AS FAVELAS DO BRASIL.
PAÍS PROPIO TERCEIRO MUNDO.


FUERZA AEREA DE PAKISTAN

220 MIRAGE DE LOS AÑOS 70s






38 F 16 DE LOS AÑOS 70s






ATENCIÓN, 

JF 17 PROYECTO CONJUNTO DE PAKISTAN Y CHINA. 

AVIÓN DESARROLLADO E INTRODUCIDO EN 2007, PAKISTAN HA COMPRADO 28 AVIONES EN LOS ÚLTIMOS 2 AÑOS, Y PIENSA COMPRAR MAS DE 130


----------



## duero (7 Set 2010 às 20:41)

ESTE É O AVIAO QUE ESTAN A COMPRAR OS "PROBREZINHOS MORTOS DE FOME" DE PAKISTAO. 
JA COMPRARAN 30 E ELES ESPERAN COMPRAR OUTROS 130, MAIS ESA NOTICIA NAO APARECE NA TELEVISIAO NEM NOS JORNAIS. SÓ APAREZEN AS AGUAS E AS PESOAS QUE FUIEN DE ELAS, E OS JORNALISTAS A FALAR DA GRANDE POBREZA E OS "POBREZINHOS" PAKISTANOS.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JF-17_Thunder


----------



## duero (7 Set 2010 às 20:49)

EJERCITO DE PAKISTAO

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakistan_Army#Equipment

MARINA DE PAKISTAO

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakistan_Navy


EU NAO VI ESTAS COISAS NAS TVs.

ESES SAO OS "POBREZINHOS" QUE ESTAO A MORRER DE FOME.


----------



## duero (7 Set 2010 às 20:59)

Sentí que A INDIA ten previsto un PORTAAVIOES MODERNO DE ÚLTIMA TECNOLOGÍA.

Una terra como A India onde as pesoas moran no lixo, onde mitade do sistema sanitario é feito por os europeos (sacerdotes e freijas sobre tudo).

Esa naçao esta a comprar a última tecnología militar.

FOME?

Eu lembro de una coisa, da UNIAO SOVIETICA.

Tudos os anos o goberno falava de maior produçao de cereales, trigo, milho, etc...e de carne, e peixes, e tudo, mais 

A POBOAÇAO TINHA QUE ESPERAR 2 HORAS NOS NEGOCIOS PARA COMPRAR UN POQUINHO DE PAO.

ONDE É QUE ESTAVA TUDA ESA PRODUÇAO?

NO COSMOS.

Tuda a produçao estava en:

-SOYUZ
-YURI GAGARIN
-COSMONAUTAS
-MILITARES

ETC......

MAIS A UNIAO SOVIETICA FORA UNA DICTADURA, E INDIA E PAKISTAO SAO DEMOCRACIAS ONDE O GOVERNO FOI ELEGIDO POR O POVO.

É moito simple, os pobos gostan de eses gobernos e das suas políticas.

SE ELES, OS INDIANOS OU OS DE PAKISTAO AGORA TENHEN FOME, PODEN OLHAR PARA OS AVIOES E OS EJERCITOS, PODEN COMER ESO.

Nao tenho pena nenhuma, nem vou a ajudar a ninguen de eles.


----------



## belem (7 Set 2010 às 23:33)

Mais uma vez digo e reafirmo: os pobres não têm culpa e nem têm que pagar com os erros das decisões dos seus governos.
Há países que até praticamente nem governação têm e morre gente nos seus campos com doenças que hoje em dia nos países civilizados com uma simples vacina ou medicamento tudo fica resolvido.
Parece-me que não há assim muitas desculpas racionais para isto, mas talvez para algumas soluções, não?
Estas pessoas não pedem migalhas pedem uma responsabilidade compartilhada, o que é um dever de todos.
Agora, se alguém não os quer ajudar, tem o todo o livre direito de não o fazer, apenas não critique um diálogo aberto para discutir possíveis soluções, impondo como razão as decisões e irresponsabilidades de uma elite apenas constituída por alguns, sabendo que o seu povo está sujeito a esses precaridades, sofre e passa fome, sem poder ter uma palavra nessas decisões.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Set 2010 às 02:33)

*UNICEF responde à crise provocada pelas inundações que afecta mais de 3 milhões de pessoas no Paquistão –* A UNICEF está a enviar bens de primeira necessidade para as pessoas afectadas pelas inundações que estão a assolar o Noroeste do Paquistão. Até ao momento foram registadas 1.400 mortes e estima-se que 3.200.000 pessoas tenham sido atingidas, das quais 1.400.000 crianças, pelas piores cheias desde 1929.
“A maior ameaça são as epidemias como a diarreia e a cólera causadas pela contaminação da água. Tem-nos chegado informação sobre a ocorrência de casos de diarreia em crianças. É urgente fazer chegar alimentos, água potável, biscoitos de alto teor proteico, artigos de saúde, vacinas e roupa para mulheres e crianças.
Até agora já fizemos uma primeira distribuição de ajuda humanitária e esperamos fazer mais nos próximos dias, pois é um período crítico para salvar vidas” afirmou o Representante da UNICEF no Paquistão, Martin Mogwanja.
Em muitas zonas, a rede de comunicações desapareceu e o acesso ao terreno está limitado devido à destruição de estradas e pontes, o que torna mais difíceis os esforços de ajuda. As inundações causaram estragos profundos nas infra-estruturas, destruíram hospitais, escolas, sistemas de saneamento e milhares de casas, causando ainda estragos nas linhas eléctricas.
“Há perdas enormes nas culturas e no gado. A região atingida é eminentemente agrícola e esta situação está a causar escassez de alimentos e terá consequências negativas no futuro. Embora se trate de uma situação que vai exigir uma intervenção de longo prazo, neste momento a prioridade é salvar vidas e posteriormente ajudar à reconstrução das zonas afectadas” afirmou Mogwanja
As equipas de emergência da UNICEF estão no terreno a trabalhar em estreita colaboração com o Governo, outras agências das Nações Unidas e organizações parceiras na reparação de poços e de pontos de abastecimento de água e a fornecer pastilhas para purificar a água.
“Em situações de emergência as crianças são particularmente vulneráveis a doenças como a diarreia e a cólera provocadas pela contaminação da água”, sublinhou Louise Brockbank, porta-voz da UNICEF.
Até ao momento a UNICEF distribuiu kits de higiene, garrafas com água e biscoitos de alto teor proteico e já reparou 73 poços, que estão a servir 800.000 pessoas. Apoiou também a instalação de 24 hospitais de campanha para responder às necessidades de um milhão de pessoas.
A UNICEF lançou um apelo de 10.3 milhões de dólares para prestar ajuda humanitária imediata às populações afectadas. (Fonte: UNICEF)
*Dez milhões de paquistaneses sem abrigo após inundações, diz ONU – *A ONU contabiliza agora em dez milhões o número de paquistaneses que ficaram sem casa após as inundações no país e que não inclui os que receberam abrigo ou estão em escolas. Pelo menos dez milhões de pessoas ficaram sem abrigo na sequência das inundações no Paquistão, indica uma nova estimativa da ONU, que até agora que dizia que o número de pessoas sem casa era de apenas 4,8 milhões.
À AFP, o porta-voz em Islamabad do Escritório de Coordenação da ONU para os Assuntos Humanitários clarificou que este número «não tem em conta os que receberam um abrigo temporário de urgência ou que estão albergados em escolas». De acordo com Maurizio Giuliano, as Nações Unidas já deram abrigo 1,83 milhões de pessoas, sendo que meio milhão estão albergados em escolas. Por esta razão, Giuliano diz que se está perante «uma das mais graves crises humanitárias da história da ONU em termos de número de pessoas a assistir e do território coberto para prestar este socorro».
Estas inundações, que fizeram com que alguns rios ficassem com 40 vezes mais caudal que o normal, mataram pelo menos 1760 pessoas desde Junho, indicou o governo paquistanês, que já não revê este balanço há cerca de um mês. (Fonte: TSF)
*Paquistão enfrenta crise alimentar e económica – *As inundações que devastam há várias semanas o Paquistão estão a mergulhar o país numa grave crise económica e social, com a destruição de numerosas culturas agrícolas e previsões de uma inflação de 20 por cento. Os alertas surgem do Governo paquistanês, liderado pelo primeiro ministro Yousuf Raza Gilani, mas também de organizações internacionais, como a Organização das Nações Unidas para a Alimentação e a Agricultura (FAO), que adverte que as culturas do próximo ano estão ameaçadas e a alimentação da população está comprometida.
«A inflação deverá aumentar amplamente, por causa da falta de alimentos e da destruição das colheitas», disse Gilani, num discurso transmitido esta quarta-feira na televisão. «Não vamos atingir a meta [de inflação] de 9,5 por cento prevista para o ano fiscal de 2011 e poderá situar-se entre os 15 e os 20 por cento», admitiu o chefe do Governo paquistanês, avançando que os prejuízos no país rondam, neste momento, os 43 mil milhões de dólares.
As inundações também estão a abalar o crescimento do Produto Interno Bruto (PIB) paquistanês, que deverá recuar para 2,5 por cento, longe dos 4,5 por cento inicialmente previsto pelo Governo de Gilani. «Esta perda económica vai traduzir-se no desaparecimento de postos de trabalho e na enorme perda de receitas por milhares de famílias. Isto terá graves consequências sociais», concluiu o primeiro-ministro.
Com uma subsistência muito enraizada na cultura de cereais, sobretudo do trigo, a população paquistanesa está a enfrentar sérias dificuldades de nutrição, uma vez que as inundações destruíram as terras de cultivo, algumas por várias décadas, e as reservas de sementes, segundo a FAO. O trigo, como afirma a organização das Nações Unidas, «é o alimento básico da população rural pobre do Paquistão, semeia-se de Setembro a Novembro, e as inundações arrasaram mais de meio milhão de toneladas de reservas de trigo».
«A ajuda alimentar por si só não será suficiente. Se não assegurarmos a próxima colheita de trigo, a segurança alimentar de milhões de pessoas estará em perigo», frisou a responsável, indicando que a organização garantiu, até hoje, a aquisição de sementes para 200 mil famílias.
As inundações no Paquistão, as piores dos últimos 80 anos naquele território, já fizeram pelo menos 1600 vítimas mortais desde o fim do mês de Junho e afectaram entre 15,5 a 20 milhões de pessoas. (Fonte: TSF)


----------



## duero (8 Set 2010 às 21:08)

belem disse:


> Mais uma vez digo e reafirmo: os pobres não têm culpa e nem têm que pagar com os erros das decisões dos seus governos.
> Há países que até praticamente nem governação têm e morre gente nos seus campos com doenças que hoje em dia nos países civilizados com uma simples vacina ou medicamento tudo fica resolvido.
> Parece-me que não há assim muitas desculpas racionais para isto, mas talvez para algumas soluções, não?
> Estas pessoas não pedem migalhas pedem uma responsabilidade compartilhada, o que é um dever de todos.
> Agora, se alguém não os quer ajudar, tem o todo o livre direito de não o fazer, apenas não critique um diálogo aberto para discutir possíveis soluções, impondo como razão as decisões e irresponsabilidades de uma elite apenas constituída por alguns, sabendo que o seu povo está sujeito a esses precaridades, sofre e passa fome, sem poder ter uma palavra nessas decisões.



Nao, nao é criticar, é olhar para as CAUSAS.

Se vose ten 38ºC de temperatura, vose pensa que eso é doença, mais nao, nao é doença, os 38ºC sao os SINTOMAS da doença, a verdadeira doença é o virus ou bacteria que ha no seu corpo e que fizera que a sua temperatura atinguira 1'5 graus sobre a norma.

O dotor vai dar dous coisas: 

-un antifebril que baixe a temperatura, e que combate os SINTOMAS.

-un producto que luite contra o virus ou bacteria e combate as CAUSAS.


O que acontece en Pakistao e en outras naçoes ja acontecera na Uniao Sovietica, onde tudos os anos o governo estaba a dizer que aumentara a produçao de cereais, trigo, milho, de carne, de peixe, mais as pesoas tinhan que esperar 2 horas para comprar un poquinho de pao.

Os recursos da tuda URSS foram para a carreira espacial e militar.

A causa era entao o Sistema sovietico, e a soluçao foi mudar do sistema A PERESTROIKA.

Mesmo en esas terras acontece mesma coisa, mais con grande diferencia, A URSS fora dictadura e esas terras sao DEMOCRACIAS.

Nao concordo con que as pesoas pobres nao ten responsabilidade, nao.

Vose nao ten responsabilidade nenhuma do que fizera Salazar, nem vose nem os portugueses que viveran no tempo de Salazar.
Mais vose ten responsabilidade do que poda fazer Mario Soares ou Cavaco Silva ou outros. 

DEMOCRACIA E VOTO SAO RESPONSABILIDADE.

Ninguen en Portugal podera elegir se gostava ou nao de Salazar, mais agora podese dizer que nao gostas dos políticos, e ten oportunidade de mudar nas prosimas eleçoes.

Se vose nao vota e responsavel, pois tivo oportunidade e nao dizera nada.

Se vose vota aos politicos do governo ten moita responsabilidade no que eles podan fazer, pois vose votara para eles.

Se vose vota para outros, nao ten moita responsabilidade, mais a responsabilidade é das pesoas que votaran para eles e dos que nao votaran.


Se nos nao tomamos responsavilidade do noso voto, quer dizer que nao ficamos preparados para a democracia.

Acho que é moito simple. 

NAS DICTADURAS A SOCIEDADE NAO TEN CULPA NENHUMA.
NAS DEMOCRACIAS A SOCIEDADE TEN TUDA A RESPONSABILIDADE.

Berlusconi, Soares, Zp, tudos eles foram electos por a sociedade, as coisas que eles estao a fazer sao as coisas que nos votamos, mesmo é asim, se vose nao gosta pode mudar nas prosimas eleçoes.

SOLUÇOES? TA BO. Eu vou dar soluçoes.

-Tudos os governos de eses paises vai embora, e eles vao a prisao por corruptos.

-Esas naçoes ficaram con un goberno dos políticos da Europa do Norte, os escandinavos, de Noruega, Dinamarca, Suecia, Finlandia, etc....
Acho que nao fora boa coisa que foram politicos gregos, ou Berlusonis, ou ZPs, ou Sarkozys, melhor os políticos do Norte da Europa.

-Nao havera democracia nenhuma para esas naçoes, os políticos do norte da Europa decidiram o que fazer. Esas sociedades nao poden ter democracia, os pakistanos nao poden ter democracia, eles tenhen democracia e votan a corruptos e pesoas que gastan tudo o dinheiro en avioes de combate e misiles para os ejercitos cando o pobo esta a morrer de fome.

-Fazer muda da cultura de esas naçoes. Sim, a sua "cultura" é o peor do mondo.

Vose pode olhar una coisa na Asia.

As naçoes de orientais (os olhos pequenos) como os japoneses, koreanos, chinos (mesmo que nao é democracia, mais eles desenvolvense ben), os vietnamitas, etc.....
Tudas elas desenvolvense moito ben, os japoneses despois de 2 bombas atómicas e tudo Japao na miseria desenvolvieranse en 20 anos.

Os koreanos do Sul ata 1970 ficaban mesmo peor que quasi tudos os paises da Iberoamérica e peor que os de Botswana, os últimos dados de 2008 dizeran que ficaban melhor que gregos e portugueses, e que no 2010 ficarian melhor que los españoles e no 2013 ficarian melhor que os italianos.

Os chinos estao a crecer un 10% anual, mais una naçao que  esta a crecer é VIETNAM, onde o crecimiento do PIB/per capita dende 1990 ata 1997 fora de un 8% anual, do 2000 a 2002 fora de un 7% anual e o ano 2008 o crecimiento fora de 8'5%.

Vietnam é una naçao onde esta a crecer moito, mesmo que é dictadura comunista (mais como os chinos eles fizeran reforma e agora e ultracapitalista mais con goberno comunista).


TUDAS ESAS NAÇOES ASIATICAS FORAN MOITO POBRES, E TIVERAN GRANDES GUERRAS, JAPAO, KOREA, VIETNAM, CHINA, ETC.....MAIS ELES CRECERAN MOITO RAPIDO, JAPAO E KOREA, E AGORA VIETNAM E CHINA.

¿POR QUE NAO ACONTECE EN PAKISTAO, INDIA, BANGLADESH E OUTRAS NAÇOES DA ASIA?

CULTURA.


Esas naçoes de orientais de olhos pequenos embora tiveran grandes guerras eles desenvolven moito rapido, acho que é a cultura budista-taoista-confucionista, etc.... Mais que religiao sao filosofias de vida.

As outras naçoes como Pakistao, Bangladesh, etc.....sao islamicos, e as naçoes islamicas nao poden desenvolverse, só si eles tenhen petroleo, mesmo é asim. 
A "cultura" de eles nao permite, esta coisa nao estou a dizer eu, ja dizera un analista económico de Argentina, que dizera que a "cultura" islámica nao pode desenvolverse, mesmo é imposivel, só si eles tenhen petroleo poden ficar un poquinho ben. 

A sua "cultura" nao permite investigar, eles moran no S.XXI con pensamento do S.VII, nao ha soluçao para eles, se eles nao mudan sua cultura.


As terras onde nao ha governo como a Africa, acho que eles ficaban melhor con as potencias coloniales, nao é "políticamente correcto" mais é verdade. 

O melhor para Africa fora que os gobernos europeos tornaram lá.

Mesmo Salazar acho que tinha razao cando dizera:

Extra: Otra cosa que molesta "AL MUNDO" es que Portugal insista en mantener la autoridad sobre Angola, Mozambique, Macao...

Oliveira Salazar: ¿Al mundo? No. A los intereses del EXTRAÑO MUNDO... Angola, Mozambique, Guinea, Macao, son provincias portuguesas, de notable identificación. De estupenda convivencia. La mala información norteamericana lleva a confundir las cosas. Es raro que un país que no logra que el seno de su sociedad pueda integrarse pretos y blancos, intenten en el Africa que los pretos se autogobiernen, en una actitud que llamó demagógica e irresponsable. Piden la libertad fuera de sus límites, pero tiene problemas raciales insolubles dentro de sus fronteras. Y no sé realmente si un día no nos levantamos y estamos ante una guerra civil en EEUU.

*Extra:* ¿Sostiene usted entonces que los países del Africa no se pueden autogobernar?

*Oliveira Salazar:* Así es...

*Extra: *Pero, ¿cuándo podrán?

*Oliveira Salazar: *Es un problema de siglos. Dentro de 300 a 500 años... Mientras tanto tendrán que ir participando del proceso... Llámelo a eso neocolonialismo o como quiera, si la palabra está agotada...


O tempo deu razao a Salazar, Africa ficaba melhor ha décadas.

Os de Zimbabue ficaban melhor con os britanicos que agora con Mugabe.
Os de Ruanda ficaban melhor con os franceses que agora.
Os de Guinea Bisau ficaban melhor con os portugueses que agora.
Os de Somalia ficaban melhor con os italianos que agora.
Os de Sahara Occidental ficaban melhor con los españoles que agora baixo o sultao de marruecos.

O melhor para eles fora que tornaran as "velhas" potencias, pois os seus governos foram moito peor que aquelas, acho que angolanos, mozambiquenos e os de guinea bisau e Sao tome, ficariam melhor se eles foram provincias de Portugal, nao tenho duvida.


IBEROAMERICA

Mesmo neste foro ha pesoas do Brasil, acho que é grande vergonha que moitos brasileros moren en favelas cando o Brasil ten grandes recursos:

Petroleo, gas, madera das florestas, aguas, minerais como ouro e ferro e carbón, tanta terra, tantas vacas, tanto tudo. Brasil é como 100 veces Portugal mais é 20 veces a sua poboaçao, e ten tudo, minerais, cultivos, florestas, combustiveis, tudo.

Mesmo acontece en Bolivia onde o moran mesma poboaçao que Portugal mais o territorio é 12 veces mais grande, con densidade que nao atingue os 10 hab/km2. Boliva ten minerais como ouro e prata e cobre e ferro, combustiveis como petroleo ou gas, ten florestas amazónicas ao Norte, ten grandes terras con pastos para o ganado, ten moitas coisas, mais eles fican pobres.

Mesmo poderiamos dizer de quasi tudos os paises de Iberoamérica, embora temos excepçoes como Costa Rica, Uruguay ou Chile, mais os outros sao o que sao.

O melhor que podera acontecer é que os Estados Unidos invadieran eses paises que foram estados dos Estados Unidos, fora o melhor, mesmo Haiti, o melhor que podera acontecer é que fora un estado dos Estados Unidos.

E os governantes de eses paises foram tudos a prisao por ladroes e corruptos. Acho que fora o melhor.


Para mín esa fora a ajuda a esas naçoes, eso fora o melhor para eles, sen duvida nenhuma.

Esa é a soluçao.


----------



## belem (9 Set 2010 às 14:18)

duero disse:


> Nao, nao é criticar, é olhar para as CAUSAS.
> 
> Se vose ten 38ºC de temperatura, vose pensa que eso é doença, mais nao, nao é doença, os 38ºC sao os SINTOMAS da doença, a verdadeira doença é o virus ou bacteria que ha no seu corpo e que fizera que a sua temperatura atinguira 1'5 graus sobre a norma.
> 
> ...



Antes que o Duero me viesse responder, eu já sabia que se visse uma resposta sua aqui, seria o alegar que a culpa foi das pessoas em votarem em tal presidente. 
Primeiro gostaria que ficasse definitivamente claro:
A maior parte dos países de que estamos a falar são de regimes DITATORIAIS.
Muitas vezes alcançados através de guerras locais e golpes de estado.
Segundo: Nos poucos casos democráticos, certamente que na campanha eleitoral, o futuro presidente não se vai pôr a dizer que as pessoas vão passar fome, que vai gastar quase tudo em armamento... Não podemos ser assim tão inocentes, penso eu...
Certamente que durante a fase eleitoral, o candidato a presidente, vai dizer que vai reduzir o desemprego, que vai acabar com a fome,etc,etc...
É esta a realidade!
Assim é evidente que as pessoas, tendo em conta as poucas opções que têm, devem votar, mas quem é que é o salvador? Há algum político capaz de resolver estas questões de raíz? Se sim, onde é que está?
Como diz o Duero, atrás dos sintomas estão as causas...
Então uma vez que é fácil saber que a culpa não é do povo, vamos deixar milhares morrer à fome?
Não me parece justo, nem eticamente aceitável.
De salientar também a corrupção política existente, mesmo em regimes democráticos, sobretudo nestes países. Muitas eleições até podem ser manipuladas... Não podemos ser uns inocentes, nesta matéria...
E novamente não são as crianças do futuro que devem pagar por isto.


PS: Não, não tenho que pagar pelos erros dos políticos que não cumprem as suas promessas.


----------



## duero (17 Set 2010 às 22:33)

Ha tempo que nao escrivia, o trabalho nao deixoume moito tempo.

Dos regimenes ditatoriais nao tenho nada que falar, pois o ditador nao foi electo, mais nas regimenes democraticos acho que alguna responsabilidade debe ter a sociedade, se a sociedade nao é responsavel do seu voto entao quer dizer que nao é preparada para a democracia.

Acho que moitos paises nem estao preparados para ser independientes, o melhor fora que Europa tomara conta de eles.

É moito simple. Hoje a mais favelas na Iberoamerica que ha 200 anos, ha mais pobres, ha mais miseria. E Iberoamerica é o melhor, da Africa ou de terras como Pakistao melhor nem falar.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Set 2010 às 01:32)

*Fome no Mundo diminui pela primeira vez em 15 anos *



> Já são menos de 1000 milhões, mas o número de pessoas que passam fome no Mundo permanece inaceitavelmente elevado em 2010, apesar de registar a primeira diminuição em 15 anos, assinala o último relatório da Organização para a Alimentação e Agricultura das Nações Unidas (FAO), que será lançado em outubro. A cada seis segundos, uma criança morre de uma doença atribuída à malnutrição.
> 
> A FAO estima que um total de 925 milhões de pessoas sofre, atualmente, de malnutrição, contra os 1023 milhões contabilizados em 2009. A mesma organização atribui esta diminuição, em grande parte, ao desenvolvimento económico mais favorável registado em 2010 - especialmente, nos países em desenvolvimento - e à queda do preço nacionais e internacionais dos alimentos, desde 2008. No entanto, se persistirem os recentes aumentos, serão criados obstáculos adicionais e futuras reduções.
> 
> ...


----------



## belem (18 Set 2010 às 02:57)

Essas notícias de última hora são excelentes.
Obrigado, Mário!


----------



## Gerofil (29 Dez 2010 às 18:37)

*Quando a China desceu ao inferno *

28.12.2010 - 19:13 Por Francisca Gorjão Henriques

O regime chinês chama-lhe ainda um desastre natural. O historiador britânico Frank Dikottër assegura que foi um dos maiores assassínios em massa da história da humanidade. O Grande Salto em Frente fez em quatro anos pelo menos 45 milhões de mortos, diz. E só teve um protagonista: Mao Tsetung.
É preciso ir buscar os episódios mais negros da história do século XX para haver possíveis comparações com o que aconteceu na China entre 1958 e 1962: o gulag de Estaline, o holocausto de Hitler, o genocídio de Pol Pot. 
O balanço das vítimas de toda a Segunda Guerra Mundial é de 60 milhões. O regime de Mao Tsetung foi rápido e em menos tempo matou à fome, por tortura ou homicídio, 45 milhões; foi como o genocídio do Khmer Vermelho multiplicado por 20, defende Dikottër. 
Mas ao contrário dos outros episódios, as verdadeiras dimensões do Grande Salto em Frente continuam a ser muito pouco conhecidas, escreve o historiador. O livro Mao"s Great Famine - The history of China"s most devastating catastrophe 1958-1962 (A Grande Fome de Mao - história da catástrofe mais devastadora da China), publicado em Setembro pela Walker & Company, é ilucidativo. Durante aqueles anos, "a China desceu ao inferno". 
A abrir, a frase do "Grande Timoneiro": "A revolução não é um jantar de convívio." 
Os campos da morte - Em 1957, Mao determinou que a China teria 15 anos para utrapassar o Reino Unido, uma das grandes potências industriais. "Este ano, o nosso país produziu 5,2 milhões de toneladas de aço... Em 15 anos produziremos entre 30 e 40 milhões de toneladas", anunciou o líder. Começava o Grande Salto em Frente, escreveu Dikottër.
A China deveria caminhar com duas pernas ao mesmo tempo, isto é, desenvolver a indústria e a agricultura em simultâneo, empenhada tanto na pequena indústria como na pesada. O "salto" começou com projectos hídricos para irrigar as terras áridas do Norte e conter as grandes inundações do Sul. "Por toda a China, dezenas de milhões de agricultores juntaram-se a projectos de irrigação", escreve. "Em Janeiro de 1958, uma em cada seis pessoas estava a escavar terra." Em alguns locais do país, um terço da população estava de pá na mão. Milhões e milhões foram alimentar as fornalhas para fundir ferro.
Os sinais da fome foram evidentes muito cedo. Os agricultores foram arrastados para os sistemas de irrigação, em trabalho escravo com pouca comida e sem qualquer assistência médica. Morria-se de exaustão ou malnutrição. A população de uma localidade na província de Gansu chamava a estas zonas "campos da morte".
O importante era conseguir cumprir os objectivos traçados pelo regime. "Todo o país se tornou num universo de normas, quotas e metas às quais era impossível escapar", lê-se. Se o que valia era dar números, quando não os havia inventavam-se. Atingiram-se recordes na produção de arroz, algodão, trigo, amendoim. As colheitas no final de 1958 duplicaram as do ano anterior. Em números. "A China era um imenso palco de teatro", contaria um responsável que acompanhava Mao nas suas visitas pelo país.
Os agricultores deixaram de ser vistos como tal. "Todos são soldados", proclamou. E foi com directivas militares que se organizou a vida quotidiana de 500 milhões de chineses. Os primeiros sinais da fome apareceram logo em 1958. Mas no ano seguinte era já generalizada,escreve Dikottër. E apesar de muitas omissões, "Mao recebeu vários relatórios dando conta da fome, doenças e abusos vindos de todos os cantos do país".
Sem travões - Alguém poderia ter travado o Grande Salto em Frente? "Só um homem, que era Mao Tsetung, e ele estava determinado a avançar", responde Dikottër ao P2. "Os seus colegas, os números dois, três, poderiam, mas estavam demasiado receosos, ou na ignorância. Toda a liderança alinhou." No livro, o historiador especifica: "[Mao] nunca tinha conseguido vencer se Liu Shiaoqi e Zhu Enlai, os dois mais poderosos a seguir a ele, tivessem actuado contra si." 
Houve alguma oposição inicial de um ou outro responsável, mas também purgas exaustivas em todos os níveis do partido. A necessidade de ficar no poder, ou evitar a morte, falou mais alto. Os sobreviventes entrevistados pela equipa de Dikottër (que colocou locais a entrevistar locais em vários pontos da China) contavam sempre a mesma história: "Sabíamos da situação, mas não ousávamos dizer nada. Se disséssemos, éramos espancados. O que poderíamos fazer?""O regime destruiu sistematicamente todas as organizações fora do Partido Comunista Chinês (PCC), a igreja, a sociedade civil, o Estado de direito, até as famílias", garante o historiador. "Como se pode organizar uma oposição se não há absolutamente nada onde a apoiar? Em 1961 houve muitas rebeliões, mas nada que as conseguisse manter de pé."
Quando compreendeu a extensão dos danos, Liu Shiaoqi acabou por deter o Grande Salto, e em 1962 veio dizer que "um desastre com mão humana" avassalou a China. Morreu pouco depois às mãos dos guardas vermelhos. "Para ficar no poder, Mao teve de virar o país de pernas para o ar com a Revolução Cultural", escreve Dikottër.
Um período de boa vontade - Até agora, os historiadores têm contado com as estatísticas oficiais, incluindo os censos de 1953, 1964 e 1982 para chegar ao número de mortos provocados pelo Grande Salto em Frente, concluindo algo entre os 15 e os 32 milhões, dependendo das investigações.
As conclusões de Dikottër vão muito para além disso. Como? Porque antes dos Jogos Olímpicos de Pequim de 2008 as autoridades chinesas enviaram "sinais de boa vontade" e decidiram abrir alguns arquivos. Este professor da Unversidade de Hong Kong, que estudava sobretudo os anos que antecederam a revolução comunista de 1949 (quando o PCC assumiu o poder, derrubando os nacionalistas), decidiu aproveitar essa janela, afirma na entrevista telefónica. E durante seis meses, diluídos ao longo de quatro anos, espreitou para milhares e milhares de páginas.
"Compilei os números que encontrei - através de relatórios de responsáveis da segurança pública, de relatos de famílias, etc. - e comparei-os com as estatísticas oficiais", explica. "Geralmente estimava-se em 30 milhões, mas os meus números apontam para mais 15 por cento, pelo menos. Por isso eu digo que morreram pelo menos 45 milhões." E "desnecessariamente", escreveu no livro. O número é surpreendente, como já eram aqueles avançados anteriormente, explica ao P2. "Quarenta e cinco, 30 ou 15 milhões é sempre supreendente. É um número no papel que parece sempre extraordinário, uma escala tão grande de destruição que em nenhum dos casos eu consigo lidar bem com isso. Não consigo imaginar 45 milhões de vítimas, como não consigo imaginar 15 milhões."
A palavra "fome" pode induzir em erro. Neste desastre nem todos morreram por as políticas catastróficas do regime terem destruído a produção agrícola. Cerca de 2,5 milhões foram vítimas de assassínio: "Coacção, terror, violência sistemática, foram os pilares do Grande Salto em Frente", lê-se. Também houve uma destruição de habitações sem precedentes. Mais de um terço de todas as casas do país foram arrasadas para criar fertilizantes, construir cantinas, alargar estradas, "ou simplesmente para punir os seus ocupantes".
"É difícil estimar o quanto foi destruído", escreveu. "A situação variava muito de local para local, mas, no geral, o Grande Salto em Frente constitui, de longe, a maior demolição de propriedade da história da humanidade."
Cultura de sobrevivência - Os chineses ouviam que deveriam fazer alguns sacrifícios para conseguir a abundância. Nunca chegou. "Tudo é colectivo, até os seres humanos", anunciou o secretário do PCC Zhang Xianli. Milhões foram arrastados para trabalhos forçados nos campos ou na indústria. Mau planeamento, em ambos os casos, produziu resultados catastróficos.
Mao continuava tão pragmático como antes. Era preciso continuar a exportar alimentos - era isso que pagaria a industrialização e salvaria a imagem da China no mundo -, mesmo que significasse exterminar o seu próprio povo. É célebre a máxima: "Quando não há o suficiente para comer, as pessoas morrem de fome. É melhor que metade da população morra para que a outra metade possa comer a sua parte."Este pode ter sido um período curto, mas deixou sementes. "É claro que o passado tem reflexos no presente", diz o historiador. "Há uma cultura de sobrevivência que permanece até hoje. Como explorar ao máximo o sistema? Quando se lêem as notícias sobre o leite contaminado [veiculadas em 2008], isso leva-nos ao Grande Salto em Frente. As autoridades sabem que podem matar e não responder por isso."
A cultura da sobrevivência de que fala Dikottër está também assente na desobediência. A todos os níveis da sociedade foi preciso encontrar estratégias para continuar a viver. E estas tinham também como consequência o prolongamento da vida do regime: quando se enganavam os livros da contabilidade para mostrar que as metas foram atingidas, ou quando os agricultores escondiam os seus cereais para os vender no mercado negro. Para responder às exigências, num momento ou no outro, todos os chineses tiveram de fazer cedências morais.
Milhares e milhares de páginas de arquivo passaram pelos olhos do historiador, mas fotografias só as oficiais, como aquela em que Mao aparece de pá na mão, a escavar numa cisterna de um túmulo Ming; ou a de mulheres sorridentes a transportarem em carrinhos de mão woks, regadores e outros utensílios de ferro para alimentar as fornalhas que se multiplicaram para o fabrico de aço. As de valas comuns e corpos atirados para diques, se as houver, continuam fechadas e com selos de "ultra-secreto". Um investigador chinês disse a Dikottër que uma vez viu a fotografia do corpo de uma criança que "tinha sido canibalizada, cortada em pedaços e colocada num tacho". 
Por enquanto, a China continua à espera de fazer contas com o seu passado. Nos livros de história escreve-se que as causas da devastação se deveram a catástrofes naturais: secas, tufões, inundações. "As referências são mínimas, quando as há", adianta o historiador. De resto, "persiste o mito sobre Mao como alguém que libertou a China. Não é aceitável dizer-se hoje que Hitler foi um grande homem, mas muita gente anda por aí com t-shirts de Mao".
É o seu retrato que adorna a praça Tiananmen, em Pequim, à porta da Cidade Proibida. A sua cara é a única impressa nas notas de yuans. Dikottër diz ao P2: "Até a liderança comunista se interrogar sobre o que fez no passado, o mito não será enterrado."

PÚBLICO


----------



## Seattle92 (29 Dez 2010 às 19:51)

Assustador


----------



## belem (13 Jan 2011 às 00:14)

Desafio: África pode erradicar fome endémica em dez anos


http://www.ionline.pt/conteudo/91677-desafio-africa-pode-erradicar-fome-endemica-em-dez-anos


----------



## belem (14 Jan 2011 às 13:41)

Fórum de Lisboa concentra-se em encontrar soluções inovadoras para combater crise alimentar em África 


http://www.agroportal.pt/x/agronoticias/2011/01/13c.htm


----------



## belem (20 Jan 2011 às 19:23)

duero disse:


> Ha tempo que nao escrivia, o trabalho nao deixoume moito tempo.
> 
> Dos regimenes ditatoriais nao tenho nada que falar, pois o ditador nao foi electo, mais nas regimenes democraticos acho que alguna responsabilidade debe ter a sociedade, se a sociedade nao é responsavel do seu voto entao quer dizer que nao é preparada para a democracia..




Muitas democracias nestes países são só fachadas para não levarem com a pressão internacional em cima. Na verdade não passam de regimes ditatoriais camuflados. E mais uma vez, lhe digo, ainda que poucos tenham sido democráticos, o seu programa pré-eleitoral nem sempre é cumprido.
É esta a dura realidade.




duero disse:


> Acho que moitos paises nem estao preparados para ser independientes, o melhor fora que Europa tomara conta de eles.
> É moito simple. Hoje a mais favelas na Iberoamerica que ha 200 anos, ha mais pobres, ha mais miseria. E Iberoamerica é o melhor, da Africa ou de terras como Pakistao melhor nem falar.



Claro que há mais favelas, há mais população e também temos a crise.
E claro que devia haver mais investimento numa economia justa para todos terem o mínimo de condições de vida.
Não é só andar a enriquecer à custa de família africanas pobres para comprar arroz a preço de água e depois vender a preços exorbitantes.


----------



## belem (20 Mai 2011 às 00:10)

http://aec.msu.edu/fs2/africanhunger/wolgin_port4.htm

Problemas e soluções para África



Roma, 12 abr (EFE):

«O ex-ministro de Exteriores e Cooperação da Espanha, Miguel Ángel Moratinos declarou nesta terça-feira que seu objetivo "é erradicar a fome no mundo" se conseguir ser eleito diretor-geral da Organização das Nações Unidas para a Agricultura e a Alimentação (FAO), com sede em Roma.

Moratinos e outros cinco candidatos - Franz Fischler da Áustria, José Graziano de Silva do Brasil, Indroyono Soesilo da Indonésia, Mohammad Saeid Noori Naeini do Irã e Abdul Latif Rashid do Iraque - apresentam nesta quarta-feira suas candidaturas diante do Conselho da FAO.

A eleição do próximo diretor-geral da FAO vai ocorrer entre 25 de junho e 2 de julho de 2011 e a posse está prevista para 1º de janeiro de 2012.

Ao todo, 191 países têm direito a voto e o vencedor deve obter metade dos votos mais um.

Moratinos ressaltou que neste momento, a FAO dedica 65% de seus recursos ao pagamento de salários, e apenas 35% para projetos para a alimentação. Essa situação, promete, deve ser completamente invertida no primeiro ano de sua gestão, se for eleito.

Ele aposta que a FAO recupere seu centralismo e importância frente a outros organismos como o Banco Mundial e o Fundo Monetário Internacional (FMI).

Sobre o candidato brasileiro, José Graziano da Silva, Moratinos opinou que "é um dos principais rivais, tem uma grande trajetória em matéria de agricultura, tem a seu favor o fato de ter elaborado o programa Fome Zero e está dentro da FAO".

"Mas - matizou - enquanto na Espanha o veem como um candidato neutro, o candidato do Brasil é visto com temor porque representa os interesses particulares do país". 

http://noticias.uol.com.br/ultimas-...rradicar-a-fome-no-mundo-a-frente-da-fao.jhtm





Bono vai se encontrar com Lula em São Paulo ( contra a fome).

09.abril.2011 

«Depois de se encontrar com a presidente Dilma Rousseff em Brasília, nessa sexta-feira, 8, o cantor Bono vai se encontrar com o ex-presidente Luiz Inácio Lula da Silva, segundo informa a colunista de O Estado de S. Paulo, Sonia Racy. O encontro está previsto para esta seguda-feira, 12,  na capital Paulista. A pauta será sobre a fome no mundo.
Na sexta-feira, o líder e os demais integrantes da banda U2 ficaram três horas no Palácio da Alvorada, em Brasília, onde almoçaram com a presidente Dilma. Bono, que mantém programas sociais, conversou Dilma sobre as ações de combate à pobreza no Brasil e como o mundo pode aprender com elas.»



http://blogs.estadao.com.br/radar-politico/2011/04/09/bono-vai-se-encontrar-com-lula-em-sao-paulo/


----------



## belem (16 Jun 2011 às 19:17)

Preço dos alimentos subiu 138 por cento desde 2003 
À beira dos mil milhões de famintos
Nos últimos oito anos, o preço dos géneros alimentares básicos registou uma subida constante, diz a FAO, que adverte ainda para a previsível manutenção desta tendência pelo menos até 2012.



Na apresentação do seu relatório bianual, em Roma, faz hoje uma semana, a organização das Nações Unidas para a Agricultura e Alimentação revelou que, desde 2003, o valor de mercado dos principais alimentos a nível mundial cresceu 138 por cento, isto é, nos últimos oito anos, o preço da tonelada passou de 97,7 para 233,5 dólares.

O aumento foi quase sempre constante, demonstra a FAO. Em 2004, uma tonelada de géneros básicos custava 112,4 dólares; em 2005 custava 117,3 dólares; em 2006 custava 126,5 dólares; em 2007 custava 158,6 dólares; em 2008 custava 199,6, e assim sucessivamente até aos actuais 233,5 dólares, exceptuando o ano de 2009 em que a tonelada de alimentos desceu para os 156,8 dólares

Ainda segundo aquela organização da ONU, quatro géneros fundamentais ilustram com clareza a progressão. A tonelada de carne valia 96,8 dólares em 2003. Actualmente cifra-se em 175,2 dólares, ou seja, aumentou 80 por cento.

Nos cereais, óleos alimentares e açúcares repete-se com agravamento este cenário, diz a FAO, com progressões de 161 por cento (de 98,1 para 256,4 dólares), 164 por cento (de 100,8 para 267 dólares ), e 271 por cento (de 100,6 para 373,4 dólares), respectivamente.

A FAO estima também que a factura global de importação de alimentos alcance um novo recorde mundial de 1,29 mil milhões de dólares, e que 2011 e 2012 sejam anos em que se atinjam máximos históricos nos preços, já que os aumentos bruscos assinalados no início deste ano só tiveram uma ligeira descida de 1 por cento no passado mês de Maio.



Consequências dramáticas


Neste quadro de agravamento dos preços dos alimentos, os povos sofrerão consequências devastadoras, particularmente as populações dos países subdesenvolvidos, já que, por exemplo, nos EUA uma família gasta, em média, 7 por cento do rendimento disponível em alimentação, e na África subsaariana essa taxa cresce para valores nunca inferiores a 40 por cento, calcula a FAO.

No mesmo sentido, a Organização Não-Governamental Oxfam veio afirmar que, este ano, o preço médio dos alimentos básicos deverá subir entre 120 e 180 por cento. 

A ONG projecta também um aumento considerável do número de famintos. No final de 2010, calculava-se que 925 milhões de seres humanos não tinham o que comer. Só nos primeiros cinco meses deste ano, outros 44 milhões engrossaram aquele contingente, sendo previsível que, até ao final de 2011, se alcance a cifra de mil milhões de famintos registada em 2008.

Uma em cada sete pessoas no mundo passam fome, isto apesar de serem produzidos alimentos em quantidade suficiente para alimentar todos, observa a Oxfam.


http://www.avante.pt/pt/1959/internacional/115047/


----------



## duero (23 Jun 2011 às 14:26)

belem disse:


> http://aec.msu.edu/fs2/africanhunger/wolgin_port4.htm
> 
> Problemas e soluções para África
> 
> ...




Moratinos foi defensor da dictadura cubana na UE.

Nunca me gusto. Su esposa es francesa y tiene una casa en Chipre (la parte turca). 

Considero que una persona casado con una francesa y con casa en Chipre no puede ser ministro de exteriores de España.


A fome en Africa pode erradicarse en un ano, mais o grande problema sao os gobernos africanos, tal vez eles nao fican preparados para gobernarse, como ja dizera Salazar na entrevista.

Acho que o melhor que podera acontecer era tornar a gobernarse por europeus.

O melhor país da África é Sudafrica.........acho que nao é casualidade.


Eu sei que esto nao gosta, e que nao é políticamente correcto, mais a realidade nao é políticamente correcta.


----------



## belem (23 Jun 2011 às 18:57)

duero disse:


> Moratinos foi defensor da dictadura cubana na UE.
> 
> Nunca me gusto. Su esposa es francesa y tiene una casa en Chipre (la parte turca).
> 
> ...



Concordo em grande parte com o que dizes.
Eu diria que África também poderia ser governada por africanos formados em universidades de países mais desenvolvidos e com provas dadas da sua capacidade.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jul 2011 às 22:02)

*Mães somalis transformaram-se em esqueletos humanos*

As mães somalis que chegaram à Etiópia escapando da situação de fome provocada pela seca que afecta o seu país e outros do chamado Corno de África transformaram-se em "esqueletos humanos" que não sabem a que filho salvar da morte, disse esta sexta-feira o alto comissário para os Refugiados da ONU António Guterres. "Vi com meus próprios olhos o profundo sofrimento do povo somali que procura segurança e alimentos. Crianças refugiadas que morrem e suas mães, que se transformaram em esqueletos andantes e estão perante a dúvida cruel de que filho salvar", disse Guterres após visitar o sudeste da Etiópia, na fronteira com a Somália.
O Alto Comissariado das Nações Unidas para os Refugiados (ACNUR) fez esta noite um pedido urgente para captar novos fundos que lhe permitam responder às necessidades "de sobrevivência" dos somalis que chegam à Etiópia, Quénia e Djibuti devido à seca. Segundo o ACNUR, uma quarta parte da população da Somália, que conta com 7,5 milhões de habitantes, está deslocada ou vive fora do país em condição de refugiada.

Fonte: Terra

*Subida de preços dos alimentos faz disparar alarme na Europa*

As preocupações sobre a recente escalada dos preços das matérias-primas levaram ontem o presidente francês, Nicolas Sarkozy, até à Comissão Europeia onde falou a convite de Durão Barroso. A subida dos preços das ‘commodities' deverá afectar o orçamento das famílias, mas será também uma oportunidade para a agricultura nacional e para os investidores que queiram investir em matérias-primas, dizem os especialistas.
Sarkozy, que assume actualmente a presidência do G20, alertou ontem para a possibilidade do aumento de preços das ‘commodities' ter um impacto negativo no crescimento global. E alertou também para a possibilidade do sector das matérias-primas conduzir, à semelhança do que aconteceu em 2008, o mercado financeiro para a beira do abismo."É altura de o G20 assumir as suas responsabilidades", disse o presidente francês em Bruxelas.
"Vamos assistir novamente a um desastre no mundo das matérias-primas?[...]Temos que o evitar, agora", avisou Sarkozy que exortou a uma maior transparência e regulação nos mercados. A impulsionar a subida dos preços tem estado o aumento exponencial da procura por parte dos países emergentes, como é o caso da China que de exportador de matérias-primas passou, recentemente, a um dos maiores importadores a nível global.
Portugal importa cerca de 75% dos cereais que consome, o que significa que está a ser particularmente afectado pelos elevados preços das matérias-primas nos mercados internacionais. Antónia Figueiredo, secretária-geral adjunta da Confederação Nacional das Cooperativas Agrícolas e do Crédito Agrícola de Portugal (Confagri), refere que esta subida dos preços pode, no entanto, ser uma oportunidade para a agricultura portuguesa. "Temos esperança de que haja aqui um despertar de consciência e que aqueles dois milhões de hectares que estão por produzir voltem a ser cultivados". E adianta:"Esta situação não é sustentável". E não é díficil perceber porquê. Segundo a Bloomberg, o preço do milho já subiu 21% desde o início do ano, enquanto o preço do leite disparou mais de 40%. O preço do trigo, ainda que registe uma descida de 10% desde o início de 2011, chegou a negociar nos 9,44 dólares o alqueire, em Fevereiro, um valor muito próximo dos 10,18 dólares- recorde atingido em 2008. No mesmo sentido, o milho fixou um novo máximo, em Abril deste ano, ao negociar nos 7,81 dólares o alqueire. Subidas que se juntam ao aumento do preço dos combustíveis e se reflectem no preço apresentado ao consumidor final.
"O aumento do IVA, a subida do preço dos combustíveis e dos bens alimentares terão implicações profundas na vida da sociedade portuguesa", referiu ao Diário Económico João Moura, Executive Researcher na Ipsos Apeme. Um estudo realizado em 2009 mostra que 89% dos portugueses alterou os seus comportamentos de consumo devido à crise. É preciso, portanto, que os consumidores consigam fazer uma ‘adaptação inteligente' a novos hábitos de consumo. Uma mudança que, explica o especialista, "implica ou a alteração da frequência de consumo ou o consumo de bens substitutos, a monitorização de preços e promoções, a abertura à experimentação de novos produtos, na "desfidelização" às marcas, a revisão da motivação para a compra dos produtos, entre outras estratégias".
No entanto, e apesar do peso que estes aumentos provocam no orçamento das famílias - que vêem o preço do seu cabaz alimentar a subir de mês para mês- há quem saiba tirar o melhor partido desta escalada e fazer render os seus investimentos.

Margarida Vaqueiro Lopes   

Fonte: Económico


----------



## duero (10 Jul 2011 às 22:22)

DEFINITIVAMENTE NO ENTIENDO NADA. 

1. La UE ha obligado a los productores a cultivar menos tierras, ha obligado a arrancar viñedos, ha obligado a producir menos leche, ha obligado a producir menos fruta, ha obligado a producir menos carne.

2. Se han puesto cuotas a productos impidiendo producir mas y multando y castigando a quien sobrepasaba la cuota impuesta. Por ejemplo Galicia en muchas ocasiones fue multada por sobrepasar la cuota lactea.

3. Se ha tirado leche, mantequilla, carne, fruta. Recuerdo ver una foto con camiones dejando toneladas de manzanas en Alemania, dejando pudrir las manzanas.

4. La UE ha pagado para NO PRODUCIR ALIMENTOS, con la PAC.


Es de locos.


----------



## duero (10 Jul 2011 às 22:36)

Tengo un amigo que dice que todo esto es un plan trazado por oscuros intereses, pues hay cosas que no se comprenden.

¿ COMO ES POSIBLE QUE EL PRECIO DE LOS PRODUCTOS EN LOS SUPERMERCADOS DE LA CIUDAD SEA TAN ALTO Y LOS PRODUCTORES GANEN TAN POCO DINERO?

En una investigación vieron que el precio de las naranjas y limones de Valencia en un supermercado de Madrid es 10 VECES MAS ALTO QUE EL PRECIO EN ORIGEN QUE RECIBE EL AGRICULTOR.

Y todo así. 

La actividad agraria y ganadera es la única actividad que tiene salarios del tercer mundo, por eso ningun joven quiere trabajar en ella. Y los campos y el medio rural se abandona y hay despoblación.


Un amigo dice que es un plan trazado.

En el campo las personas no precisan del estado, viven su vida muy independiente, no precisan del sistema capitalista financiero (o precisan muy poco). Es cierto que en el medio rural nadie se hace rico, nadie logra grandes lujos, pero es cierto también que si tienen una pequeña tierra, siquiera un cuarto de hectarea y un poco de agua, nadie se muere de hambre y puedes sobrevivir y criar una o dos ovejas y unos conejos.

Además en el mundo rural las relaciones de vecinos y personales son muy fuertes y existen pastos y tierras comunes.


Este rapaz dice que el plan trazado es el siguiente:

1. La actividad agraria tiene sueldos del 3º mundo y no es atractiva para los jovenes, cuando los productos agrarios en la ciudad valen 10 veces mas.

2. El campo se despuebla y se abandona, pues la gente va a la ciudad.

3. En la ciudad las personas son mas dependientes y vulnerables, dependen del sistema financiero capitalista, del banco, y dependen mas del estado, SON MAS FACILES DE CONTROLAR, porque no existen las relaciones fuertes de vecinos de los pueblos.

4. En época de crisis la gente sin trabajo precisa del estado, de bancos, o pasa hambre (en un pueblo si tienes una poca tierra y agua no te haces rico pero no mueres de hambre).

5. La gente en la ciudad es mas miedosa, mas dependientes del estado, mas vulnerable al sistema financiero.


Todo es una treta. 

Salarios bajos para la actividad agraria y subvenciones para no producir lleva a abandono y emigración a la ciudad y eso lleva a depender del estado y del sistema financiero, pues se rompieron las relaciones personales de los pueblos y ya no puedes alimentarte por ti mismo, y eso lleva a mas control de la sociedad.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jul 2011 às 01:12)

*SOMÁLIA: Guterres alerta que seca é o pior desastre humanitário no mundo*

O alto comissário da ONU para os refugiados António Guterres diz que a seca na Somália é o “pior desastre humanitário” no globo, após um encontro com pessoas que suportaram condições indescritíveis até alcançarem o maior campo de refugiados do mundo.
O campo queniano, Dadaab, está a transbordar com dezenas de milhares de refugiados recém-chegados, para aí empurrados por a região se situar numa zona de confluência da Somália, com a Etiópia e o Quénia. O Programa Alimentar Mundial estima que dez milhões de pessoas necessitem já de ajuda humanitária.
O Fundo das Nações Unidas para a Infância estima que mais de dois milhões de crianças estão subalimentadas e a precisar de ajuda de emergência. António Guterres, que visitou hoje Dadaab, apelou ao mundo para promover a “ajuda massiva” necessária a milhares de refugiados que chegam a este campo todas as semanas. Mais de 380.000 refugiados vivem agora naquele local.
Em Dadaab, Guterres falou com uma mãe somali que perdeu três dos seus filhos durante a caminhada de 35 dias para chegar ao campo. Guterres disse que Dabaad, acolhe “os mais pobres dos pobres e os mais vulneráveis dos vulneráveis”. “Fiquei um pouco insana depois de os perder”, disse a mãe, Muslima Aden. “Perdi-os em momentos diferentes do caminho”.
Guterres está numa viagem à região para avaliar as necessidades diárias. Na quinta-feira, esteve na Etiópia, no campo de Dollo Ado, que também está sobrelotado. “As taxas de mortalidade que testemunhamos estão três vezes acima do nível de emergência”, afirmou. “O nível de subnutrição das crianças que chegam está nos 50 por cento. Isto é suficiente para explicar porque um nível muito alto de mortalidade é inevitável”, declarou.

Fonte: Destak


----------



## belem (13 Jul 2011 às 15:04)

Obrigado Gerofil, pelo update.
Já tinha lido essa notícia no jornal de ontem.
É realmente inacreditável que ainda hajam calamidades destas em 2011.
Viver dependente de chuvas tão magras e incertas, é muito arriscado.


----------



## belem (24 Jul 2011 às 19:13)

Segundo a ONU, a crise alimentar já matou dezenas de milhares de pessoas naquela região de África. Na passada quarta-feira, as Nações Unidas declararam, pela primeira vez desde 1992, que duas regiões somalis vivem uma situação de fome, com 3,7 milhões de pessoas a necessitarem de assistência humanitária urgente. Há mais oito milhões de pessoas, no Quénia e na Etiópia, a necessitarem de alimentos.

Segundo o The Guardian, na reunião de segunda-feira, convocada pela França, que lidera o G20, grupo das vinte maiores economias do mundo, estarão presentes os 191 membros da FAO, outros organismos da ONU, organizações não governamentais (ONG) e bancos de desenvolvimento regionais.

Algumas regiões do Corno de África sofrem a pior seca em 60 anos e a situação na Somália, sem um governo efectivo desde 1991, foi agravada pelos conflitos armados e a falta de segurança, que levou as ONG a abandonarem as zonas que agora chegaram ao estado de fome. Estas duas regiões são controladas pela milícia Al-Shabab, com ligações à Al-Qaeda, mas, face à gravidade da situação, os islamitas levantaram o bloqueio às ONG e ao Programa Alimentar Mundial. Só que os organismos exigem garantias de que os alimentos não serão desviados pelos milicianos e que os seus trabalhadores não serão atacados.


http://www.dn.pt/inicio/globo/interior.aspx?content_id=1923982&seccao=%C1frica


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jul 2011 às 21:38)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sAsF-UQl4Vk"]‪Dois milhÃµes de crianÃ§as em perigo na SomÃ¡lia e no...‬&rlm;      - YouTube[/ame]

EuroNews.PT


----------



## Gerofil (4 Ago 2011 às 15:54)

*Mais de 29 mil crianças morreram de fome nos últimos três meses*

Mais de 29.000 crianças morreram de fome na Somália nos últimos três meses, em sequência da pior crise humanitária no Corno de África, indicou a Agência Americana de Ajuda ao Desenvolvimento, instando a comunidade internacional a agir. 
"Estimamos que mais de 29.000 crianças com menos de cinco anos morreram nos últimos 90 dias no sul da Somália", explicou Nancy Lindborg, responsável da Agência Americana de Ajuda ao Desenvolvimento (USAID, na sigla americana), durante uma audição no Congresso americano. De acordo com as Nações Unidas, a fome propagou-se a três novas zonas na Somália, incluindo a capital, Mogadíscio.
Na Somália, “3,2 milhões de pessoas precisam de ajuda humanitária imediata”, sublinhou Nancy Lindborg. "Trata-se da pior crise humanitária dos últimos 20 anos", salientou a responsável, secundada pelo senador democrata Chris Coons, que no Congresso americano afirmou que aquela "afeta a nutrição de 12 milhões de pessoas na Somália, Etiópia, Quénia, Djibouti e outros" países.

Fonte: DESTAK


----------



## Gerofil (2 Mai 2013 às 23:02)

*ONU: Fome matou 258 mil pessoas na Somália*


EuroNews.PT


----------



## belem (4 Mai 2013 às 23:24)

Mais sobre o assunto:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=_8L1caHbEuc


----------



## belem (4 Mai 2013 às 23:33)

Como já há anos tenho alertado, há um problema grave de desperdício de alimentos no mundo:


«Cerca de metade da comida produzida no mundo todos os anos vai para o lixo. Um estudo divulgado nesta quinta-feira revela que 30 a 50% dos alimentos disponíveis não são consumidos, o que se traduz no desperdício de 1,2 mil milhões a dois mil milhões de toneladas de comida. E o problema tende a agravar-se.

O documento intitulado Global Food; Waste not, Want not (Alimentos Globais; Não Desperdice, Não Queira), elaborado pelo Institution of Mechanical Engineers, uma organização do Reino Unido que representa engenheiros industriais, aponta motivos para o desperdício: condições inadequadas de armazenamento e transporte, adopção de prazos de validade demasiado apertados, ou promoções que encorajam os consumidores a comprar em excesso.

Outro problema é a preferência dos supermercados por alimentos “perfeitos” em termos de formato, cor e tamanho. O estudo refere que 30% das frutas e legumes plantados no Reino Unido não chegam a ser colhidos, por causa da aparência.

Os números apurados pela instituição estão em linha com os dados da FAO (Food and Agriculture Organization, das Nações Unidas), segundo os quais os países industrializados deitam fora um terço da comida disponível, todos os anos. Isto equivale a 1,3 mil milhões de toneladas, segundo a FAO, suficientes para alimentar as 868 milhões de pessoas que todos os dias vão dormir com fome.

Só em Portugal, é desperdiçado um milhão de toneladas de alimentos por ano (17% do que é produzido pelo país), de acordo com as conclusões do PERDA - Projecto de Estudo e Reflexão sobre Desperdício Alimentar, apresentadas em Dezembro.

O estudo agora divulgado lembra que as previsões da ONU apontam para um aumento da população mundial até 2075, de três mil milhões de pessoas. Nesse ano, haverá 9,5 mil milhões de bocas para alimentar.

“A quantidade de comida desperdiçada no mundo é assombrosa. Esta comida poderia ser usada para alimentar a crescente população mundial, além dos que estão a passar fome”, sublinha em comunicado o director do departamento de Energia e Ambiente da organização, Tim Fox.

O desperdício de alimentos envolve também o gasto desnecessário dos recursos usados na sua produção, como a água, os terrenos, a energia. O documento conclui que cerca de 550 mil milhões de metros cúbicos de água são usados anualmente na produção de alimentos que vão para o lixo.

E as previsões não são animadoras: o consumo de água no mundo chegará aos 13 biliões de metros cúbicos por ano em 2050, devido ao crescimento da procura de alimentos – sobretudo de carne, que exige mais água do que os vegetais no processo de produção. Este valor representa até 3,5 vezes o total de água consumido actualmente.

Por isso, os autores do documento recomendam que sejam tomadas medidas urgentes para inverter este cenário.»




http://www.publico.pt/ecosfera/noti...oduzida-todos-os-anos-vai-para-o-lixo-1580254


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jun 2013 às 17:54)

*Afinal, a fome não acontece apenas na Coreia do Norte; também acontece na capital do país mais rico do mundo*


EuroNews.PT


----------

